# A movie title game



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

new game, yay! :boogie 

ok, i'm gonna name a movie and the next person has to name another title using at least one of the words in the movie posted before


Three to Tango


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Last Tango in Paris


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

American Werewolf in Paris


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

American Beauty


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

American Psycho


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

American History X


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

A History of Violence


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

History is made at night.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

*Night* of the Living Dead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The man who knew too much.


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Look Who's Talking *Too*


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Man Apart


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Last Man Standing


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

The Last Starfighter


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Last Samurai


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

the seven samurai


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Seven


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Harold and Kumar go to white castle


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Castle in the Sky


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Sky Captain and the world of tomorrow.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Blue Sky


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Blue October


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Red October


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Little Red Riding Hood


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The big red one.


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Big


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Barber Shop


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Barber of Siberia


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Conan the Barberian (ok, so I cheated on the spelling a little)


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Conan the Destroyer


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Godzilla vs. Destroyer


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Alien vs Predator.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Alien: Resurrection


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

My Stepmother Is an Alien


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

O Brother, where are thou?


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Are we there yet?


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

This Film Is Not Yet Rated


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Natural Born Killers.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hard Boiled Killers.


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

To Die For


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

The Dream Life of Angels.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Crow: City of Angels


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Detroit Rock City


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

City of God


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Neverending Story


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

The Incredible Journey


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Incredibles


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

The Incredible Torture Show


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Truman Show


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## conscious (Oct 14, 2004)

training day


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Independence Day


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Face Off


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

The Man Without a Face


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Rebel without a cause


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Cause i love you.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot

sorry.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

dead poet society


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Drop Dead Fred


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

All the President's Men


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

A Few Good Men


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Goodfellas


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

good will hunting


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Good German


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Good Son


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Thing


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Do the Right Thing


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

All I Wanna Do


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

All the Pretty Horses


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Pretty Baby


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Three men and a baby


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Three Kings


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

The Lion King.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Story


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

The Never Ending Story


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Never Say Die


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

The man who would be king (Paddy's story)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Man from Planet X


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Red Planet


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dragon: the bruce lee story


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Dungons and Dragons: The Movie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Street Fighter: The Movie


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

A Street Car Named Desire


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Desire Under the Elms


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Underworld. . .


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

waterworld


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Underworld: Evolution
EDIT!! Um... um... water?? argh, I can't think of anything.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Master with cracked fingers


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Puppet master


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Masters of the universe


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

The Plastic People of the Universe


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cat People


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Catwoman


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Diary of a mad black woman.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Bridget Jones's Diary


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Bridget Jones: The Edge of Reason


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Postcards from the edge.


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

The Postman


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The legend of the Swordsman


----------



## Mozzie (Jun 6, 2006)

Cheer up, sleepy Jean


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Hollow Man


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the man without a face.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

faces of death


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

A Bug's Life.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Life is Beautiful


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Aquamarine


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Marine


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Star Wars: Episode I - The Phantom Menace


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

One flew over *the* cuckoos nest


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

Pirates of Silicon Valley


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Valley of the Dolls


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

How Green Was My Valley


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Green Mile


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Boy with Green Hair


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Boys in the Hood


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in The Hood :lol It's a real title :b


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

That's a long title. :lol

Lady in the Water


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Waterworld


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

October Sky


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

War of the Worlds


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Wayne's World


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Wayne's World 2


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

2 Days in the Valley


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Days of Thunder


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

.....


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

28 Days Later...


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

40 Days and 40 Nights


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

End of Days


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Deep End of the Ocean


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Blue Crush


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Prestige


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The Never Ending Story


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Finding Never Land


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Mongoland


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Strangeland


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Tigerland


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Dragonheart


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Braveheart


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I Heart Huckabees


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hearts of Atlantis


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Atlantis: The Lost Empire


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

lost in space


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Plan 9 from Outer Space


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Spaceballs


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Space cowboys


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Spacehunter: Adventures in the Forbidden Zone


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

^ Sounds naughty 

Forbidden Planet


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Of Human Bondage


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Human Comedy


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Roman Spring of Mrs. Stone


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## jurvis1 (Nov 22, 2006)

'George Washington'


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

curious george


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

George of the Jungle (watch out for that tree!)


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Jungle Book :lol


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The Pillow Book


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Pillow Talk


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

About a Boy


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Beverly hills Ninja


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

The Hills have Eyes


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

eyes wide shut


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Snake Eyes


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Snakes on a Plane!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Once Upon a Time in China


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Time Bandits


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Timecop


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Small Time Crooks


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

A Time To Kill


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Kill Bill :lol


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Remo Williams: The Adventure Begins


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Batman Begins


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Batman Returns


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

The Mummy Returns


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Return of the Blue Lagoon


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Starwars: Return of the Jedi


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Return From Witch Mountain


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Witches of Eastwick


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dead Poet's Society


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

the quick and the dead


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Encino Man


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Superman Returns


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

The Return of the Jedi


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Jedi Hunter


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The Deer Hunter


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Night of the Hunter


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

28 Days Later


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Days of Thunder


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_A Sound of Thunder_


----------



## seph (Jul 31, 2005)

Sound of Music


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_The Sound of Silence_


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Sound of Music


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The Music Man


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Man Apart


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Man On Fire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Firestarter


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Quest for Fire


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Quest for Camelot


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The Hitchhikers guide to the galaxy


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Pursuit of Happyness


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Fiddler On The Roof


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Not Under My Roof_


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

the world is not enough


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Waterworld :afr


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lord of the flies


----------



## GingerRae (Nov 6, 2006)

Lord of War


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

The War of the Roses


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

_The Art of War_


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Men in Black


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

_Pitch Black_


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Down To Earth


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Hello Down There


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mystery Alaska


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Mystery Men


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Dead Alive


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Dead Zone


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Zone of the Enders


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Twilight Zone the movie


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Scary Movie


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

scary movie 2


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Street Fighter 2: The Animated Movie


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Master and Commander


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

James and the Giant Peach


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Iron Giant


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Black Mask


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Black Christmas


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

National lampoon's christmas vacation


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

National Velvet


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

National Treasure


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Treasure Island


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

The Island 


^very good movie


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Island of Doctor Moreau

Edit: great minds think alike, eh mouse?  

but my fingers were faster :lol


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Island of Dr. Moreau


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Game


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Triste Golem said:


> The Island of Doctor Moreau
> 
> Edit: great minds think alike, eh mouse?
> 
> but my fingers were faster :lol


That was coincidence Triste Golem. lol I like the way you think.

For Love of the Game


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

Field *of* Dreams


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

War of the Worlds


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Casualties of War


----------



## Hit_the_Lights (Nov 1, 2006)

Hart's War


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

War of the Worlds


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The War of the Roses


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

Any Way the Wind Blows


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Gone With the Wind


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Gone in Sixty Seconds


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

In the Name of the Father


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Father of the Bride


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

The Corpse Bride


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Princess Bride


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## skeeter31 (Dec 9, 2006)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Young Einstein


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

The Young Poisoner's Handbook


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

meet the feebles


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

meet the parents


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Meet John Doe


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Meet Me in St. Louis


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

In the Line of Fire


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Red Dragon


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Dragon Heart


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dungeons & Dragons II: Wrath of the Dragon God


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Reign of Fire


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Dirty Harry


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The One


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Bullets Over Broadway


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Bulletproof Monk


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

bulletproof


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

I just want everyone to know that im unbeatable at this game..

Proof Of Life


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Its a Wonderful Life


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

NONfiction said:


> I just want everyone to know that im unbeatable at this game.


not like it's that hard. j/k

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## NONfiction (Dec 30, 2006)

True 

Mad Max.. any movie trivia though I dominate.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Stark Raving Mad_


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Mad Love


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

It's a mad mad mad mad world


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Crazy Beautiful


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Crazy Love


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

love actually


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Story


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

L.A. Story


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

The Neverending Story


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Neverland


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Land of the Dead


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

dead again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Night of the Living Dead :troll


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

A Night at the Roxbury


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

a home at the end of the world


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Otherworld


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Others


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Wedding Planner


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

best defense


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_The Last Best Sunday_


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

any given sunday


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Unfor*given*


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Somethings Gotta *Give*


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

She's *Gotta* Have It


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Horse Soldiers


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

We Were Soldiers


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Little Soldiers


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Buffalo Soldiers


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

buffalo '66


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Route 66


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Route 666_


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

gangs of new york


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

New York Nights


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Universal Soldiers


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Universal Soldier: The Return


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_The Return of the Living Dead_


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Red Dawn


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

the red shoes


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

In Her Shoes


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Secret Window_


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

The Secret of Roan Inish


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2: The _Secret_ of the Ooze


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

The Secret Garden


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Garden State


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

state and main


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Enemy of the State


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Enemy At The Gates


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

Walk the line


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

A Walk on the Moon


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

The Quick and the Dead


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Night of the living Dead


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

Dead Doll


----------



## jerzeyb (Nov 19, 2005)

new york doll


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Gangs of New York


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Gremlins 2: The New Batch_


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Mighty Python and "the" Holy Grail


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Did you mean "Monty Python"?

The Full Monty


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Full Metal Jacket

("you will give your rifle a girl's name!")


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Solo said:


> Did you mean "Monty Python"?
> 
> The Full Monty


Ofcourse I meant to say Monty.. I use to call it Mighty Python as as kid :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Heavy Metal: F.A.K.K. 2 (2000)


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Full Monty


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Monty Pythons Life of Brian


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Brian's Song


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Song of the Sirene


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Shawshank Redemption


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Cat from Outer Space


----------



## itsjustme24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Space Balls


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Space is the Place


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Space Cowboys


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cowboy Bebop: Knockin' on Heaven's Door


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

The Doors


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

The Door in the Floor


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Inside Man


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Man on Fire


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Hollow man


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

Running Man


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Running Scared


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Running on Empty


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Run Lola Run


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Why Does Herr R. Run Amok?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cannonball Run :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Last of the Red Hot Lovers


----------



## Jamie is friendless (Jan 22, 2007)

The Last of the Mohiecans (sp.)?


----------



## aberration (Jun 18, 2006)

Last Action Hero


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Last Man Standing


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

The Invisible Man


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The Running Man


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

The Stunt Man


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Encino Man_


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Spider Man


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Quiet Man


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)

All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Hand That Rocks The Craddle


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Cradle 2 the Grave


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Grave of the Fireflies


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

Season of the Witch


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Lion, the Witch and the Wardrobe


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

The Lion King


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Scorpion King


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

Lord of the Flies


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Lord of War


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

War of the Worlds


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_The World's Fastest Indian_


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

_Indian Summer_


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I know what you did last summer


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_X-Men: The Last Stand_


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Stand By Me


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Mac and Me_ :lol


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Can't Buy Me Love_


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

_Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot_


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

_Throw Momma from the Train_


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_From Hell_


----------



## dawn416 (Mar 28, 2006)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

From Here To Eternity


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

From Justin to Kelly


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Jason Goes to Hell_


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Motel Hell


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Raising Helen


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Raising Arizona


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Raising Cain


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Citizen Kane

(i don't know any movies with cain in the title. close enough, eh?)


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Down in the Valley


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Imitation of Life


----------



## jaqueline8008 (Apr 16, 2007)

Life or Something like it


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Something about Mary


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A Thin Line Between Love and Hate

_(at least I think that's the name)_


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A Walk in the Clouds


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

Head in the Clouds


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

In the Line of Fire


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Man on Fire


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Moon Over Miami


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

One-Eyed Jacks


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

The Big Red One


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Red Rock West


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

The Hunt For Red October


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

For Your Eyes Only


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

They Call Her One Eye (close enough, eh?)


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Slums of Beverly Hills.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Down and Out in Beverly Hills


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

She Killed in Ecstasy.


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

She Said He Said


----------



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

He Got Game


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_.._


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

How Stella Got Her Groove Back


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Last Emperor


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Last Picture Show


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Picture Perfect


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

The Last Picture Show


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

The Truman Show


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The One


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Green Mile


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Everything's Gone Green


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Gone With the Wind


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Wind in the Willows


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

In the Name of the Father


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Father's Day


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Down to Earth


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Falling Down


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Snow Falling on Cedars


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Thing From Another World


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Longest Most Meaningless Movie in the World


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The longest yard


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Longest Day


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

End of Days


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Dead End


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Dead Pool


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The Dead Zone.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Twilight Zone: The Movie


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Scary Movie (DONT like it , but first thing that came to my mine :eyes )


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Scary Movie 2 (2nd movie that came to my mind)


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Nightmere On Elm Street 2


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Miracle Worker


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Miracle


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Miracle Mile


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

8 Mile


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Eight Crazy Nights


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stir Crazy


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Crazy/Beautiful


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Beautiful Girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some Girls


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Some kind of monster


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Field of Dreams


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Imitation of Life


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Life-Size


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Super Size Me :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Bring Me the Head of Alfredo Garcia


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Beavis and Butt-Head Do America


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

Eraser Head


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Head of State


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Enemy of the State


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Behind the Green Door


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Green Card


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Green Mile


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Angel Eyes


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

For Your Eyes Only


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Aqua Teen Hunger Force Colon Movie Film for Theatres


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Air Force One


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Air America


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Lost in America


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Airheads


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Con Air


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Air Up There


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Air Force One


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Air up There


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Air Bud


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Air Bud Golden Receiver


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

The Golden Child


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Golden Age


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

On Golden Pond


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Bring It On (no idea why this one popped in my head, but it's the only one I could think of with an on)


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

IT Happened One Night


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Night of the Creeps


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Night of the Dead


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Dead Again


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

End Game


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

For Love of the Game


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Secret Games


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Secret Window


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

The Secret Garden


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Garden State


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Evil Dead


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Dead Zone


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

The Quick and the Dead


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

He Who Laughs First, Thinks Quickest


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

50 First Dates


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

First Blood


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Blood for Dracula


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Son of Dracula


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Dracula 2000


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Dracula: Dead and Loving It


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Dead Man's Shoes


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

In her shoes


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

In Too Deep


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

The Deep Six


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Six Days, Seven Nights


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Se7en/Seven (however it's spelled)


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Snow White and the Se7en Dwarves (Greedy, Gluttonous, Slothy, etc)

:b


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't think I can beat THAT...I'll accept a loss in this battle, but the war wages on!

Snow Dogs


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Snow Falling on Cedars


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Falling Down


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Black Snake Moan


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Black Friday


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Friday


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

friday the 13th


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

The 13th Warrior


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

13 Ghosts


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

The Ghosts of Motley Hall


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Ghost of Rashmon Hall


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

The Kids in the Hall: Brain Candy


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Kids


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

Spy Kids


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Austin Powers: The Spy Who Shagged Me 

(...it was all I could come up with )


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Harriet The Spy


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The Man Who Fell To Earth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

View *To* a Kill


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

A Room With a View


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Panic Room


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Make Room for Daddy


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Big Daddy


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Big Momma's House


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

My Big Fat Independant Movie


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Big Fish


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

The Favour, the Watch, and the Very Big Fish


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Big


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

The BIG lebowski


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

The Last Picture Show


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

The Picture of Dorian Gray


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Picture Perfect


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

:nw Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Rocky


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Rocky II :lol


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

To spare us from having to wade through all 5+1 Rocky movies...

Rocky and Bullwinkle


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Rocky Road...(s)


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Rocky Balboa

only thing I could think of :lol


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Rocky Pink


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Pretty In Pink.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Pretty Woman


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

Beyond the Pretty Door


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Behind the Green Door


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

The Dead Next Door


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Door In The Floor


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Doors


----------



## donniedarko (Oct 23, 2004)

Seven Doors of Death


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

InuYasha the Movie: Swords of an Honorable Ruler

(anime's on my mind tonight)


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Jack's Back


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Back to the Future


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Inland Empire


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Empire of the Sun


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

The Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## VickiO (Jun 5, 2007)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Picture Perfect


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Perfect Stranger


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

Stranger than Fiction


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Pulp Fiction


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Pulp

Drella, who's the pretty boy in your avatar? Just curious, oh nevermind, you'll probably only use it for one more post.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Pulp Fiction Art: Cheap Thrills and Painted Nightmares


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Wings of Desire


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

The Wings of Honneamise


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

In the Line of Fire


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Walk the Line


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

A Walk in the Clouds


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

A Walk to Remember


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

A Walk on the Moon


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Walk the Line


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Walk Hard - The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

To Live or Die in LA


----------



## Mr. (Steven) Hyde (Sep 8, 2007)

L.A. Law- The Movie


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Down By Law


----------



## The Enigma (Oct 10, 2007)

Falling Down


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Down To Earth


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Easy Rider


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Joy Ride


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

Joy Luck Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Club Paradise


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Fight Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Breakfast Club


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

The Good German


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

The Daytrippers


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

The Simpsons Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

-


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

I was a Teenage Werewolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satan was a Lady


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

The Lady from Shanghai


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Portrait of a Lady


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Mean Girls


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Kiss the Girls


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

A Kiss Before Dying


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

The Land Before Time I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cop Land


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Robocop


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Robocop II lol


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

Angel Eyes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

City of Angels


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

sin city


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

City of Industry


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

City of God


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh, God!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

God Told Me To Kill


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

The God Who Wasn't There


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Oh, God! You Devil


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Devil's Advocate


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Devil in a Blue Dress opcorn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Love is the Devil


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Love is colder than death


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Marie Curie: More than meets the eye.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

GoldenEye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Golden Child


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Golden Compass


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Naked Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Guns of Navarone


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dead Man on Campus


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Man on Fire


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

The Man who Knew too Little


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Stuart Little


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Women


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

What Women Want


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

What About Bob?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At play in the fields of the lord


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Live Free or Die Hard


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Free Willy


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Willy Wonka and The Chocolate Factory


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Like Water For Chocolate


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Water boy


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

About A Boy


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

A clockwork orange


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Orange County


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

???

I win.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

??? 2: Back From The Dead!

Boo, I win.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Dead Zone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Dead II: Dead by Dawn


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Serial Mom


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Replacement Killers


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Born to be Wild


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wind Things


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Gone With The Wind

(i know it was a typo, but hey, i'm gonna roll with it :b)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone in 60 Seconds


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

A Mighty Wind


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

Mighty Morphin Power Rangers The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mighty Joe Young


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Mighty Ducks


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sitting Ducks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Howard the Duck


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

The Fifth Element


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Fifth Season


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Halloween III: Season of the Witch


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Project X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Stand by Me


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

The Stand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand and Deliver


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Deliver Us From Evil


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

See No Evil


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

See Spot Run


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Run Lola Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take the Money and Run


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Money Talks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Color of Money


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Color Purple


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

The Legend of Zorro


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light of Day


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

28 Days Later


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Days Seven Nights


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Se7en


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Seven Brides for Seven Brothers


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Band of Brothers


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

O Brother, Where Art Though?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Art School Confidential


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

School of Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to School


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Old School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

For Queen & Country


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

EDIT: Jinx Fiera! lol


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

^Dammit!

Turtles Can Fly


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Fly Away Home


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Far & Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Bridge To Terabithia


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

River Runs Through It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man from Snowy River


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Inside Man


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Running Man


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Running on Empty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Empty


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Big


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Big Daddy


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Daddy Long Legs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy Day Camp


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

Ernest goes to camp


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Camp Nowhere


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nowhere to Run


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cool Runnings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Running with Scissors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Hellboy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

About a Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What About Bob?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Silent Hill


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

The House on Haunted Hill


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The Secret of Nimh


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Secret Garden


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Garden of Eden


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Garden State


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Enemy of the State


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ I was going to post that! Darn lol

Enemy at the Gates


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wishmaster 3: Beyond the Gates of Hell


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Hellboy


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Water Boy


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

Lady in the water


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Water World


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Team America: World Police


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

The World Is Not Enough


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

Around The World In 80 Days


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## turbomatt (Dec 20, 2007)

30 Days of Night


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Night at the Museum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

War of the Worlds


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Charlie Wilson's War


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The War of the Roses


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Drop Dead Gorgeous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Walking and Talking


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Look Who's Talking Too


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

In Too Deep


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Deep Throat


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Inside Deep Throat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Deep End of the Ocean


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

The Neverending Story


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

L.A. Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Toy Story


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Police Story


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Police Academy


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

New Police Story


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

The Emperor's New Clothes


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The New World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The World According to Garp


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

The World Is Not Enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Name is Nobody


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

The Street with No Name


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

*No* Country For Old Men


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

Grumpy Old Men (yay, double whammy!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems Like Old Times


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Bend It *Like* Beckham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

The man who knew *too* much


----------



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Rain Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was A Quiet Man


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Iron Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The man who knew too little

(Bill Murray movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Shop of Horrors


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Big Trouble in little China


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

dangerous liasons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Armed and Dangerous


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Miss Congeniality 2: Armed & Fabulous


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Little Big Man


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

Dead Man on Campus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

In her shoes


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Lost in space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

New York, New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gremlins 2: The New Batch


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

What's New Pussycat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

The Grapes of Wrath


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

Khhhaaannn!!!!!!!!!!! 

starman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Train Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The First Great Train Robbery


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

The Great Santini


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

The Great Escape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Santa Clause 3: The Escape Clause


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Escape from Alcatraz


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Back From The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Stella Got Her Groove Back


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Nothing to Lose (did you know that Tim Robbins was Merlin in Top Gun?)


----------



## Snickersnack (Jun 21, 2008)

Eric Barnes said:


> Nothing to Lose (did you know that Tim Robbins was Merlin in Top Gun?)


I did not know that. I'll have to remember that the next time I bribe someone to play Trivial Pursuit with me.

Nothing (cool, offbeat film about, well...nothingness. Literally).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing in Common


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

Lost in Translation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

The Lost City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Babe: Pig in the City


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

My Brother the Pig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Brother from Another Planet


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Angels Fear to Tread


----------



## mindy88 (Mar 30, 2007)

angels in the outfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels with Dirty Faces


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

Gone With the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Way the Wind Blows


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

The Philadelphia Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Messenger: The Story of Joan of Arc


----------



## Amaryis92 (Nov 29, 2008)

L.A. Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Family Guy Presents Stewie Griffin: The Untold Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Family That Preys


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Family Stone


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

The Stone Killer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Romancing the Stone


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

The Day the Earth Got Stoned


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Day of the Dead.


----------



## rafaelapolinario (Mar 5, 2009)

Dead Man Walking

Yaay!


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

The Quick and the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Funny Thing Happened at the Quick Mart


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

What Happens in Vegas


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Fear, Anxiety & Depression


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Ali: Fear Eats the Soul


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Body Without Soul


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Body of Lies


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Sex, Lies, and Videotape.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Midsummer Night's Sex Comedy


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Night at the Museum


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Fright Night


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

When Saturday Comes.


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

When the Circus Comes to Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Ace High.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Hard Times.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Walk the Line


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

In the line of fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Things we lost in the Fire


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Streets of Fire


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Chariots of Fire


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Black Chariot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chariots of the Gods


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Food of the Gods.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

gods and monsters


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Monsters Ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Godzilla, King of the Monsters!


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

king of comedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last King of Scotland


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

last of the mohicans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

me and you and everyone we know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know Who Killed Me


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

who framed roger rabbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jolly Roger: Massacre at Cutter's Cove


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

there will be blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Next Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl Next Door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

My Best Friends Girl


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

my best friends wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Name is Nobody


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

the name of the rose


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

My Name is Bruce


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

bruce almighty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

The Last Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Lara Croft: Tomb Raider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood from the Mummy's Tomb


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

the mummy returns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Tubs II: The Terror Returns


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

hot shots part deux


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hot Spot


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Some Like It Hot.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life or Something Like It


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

theres something about mary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

All About Eve


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

All Of Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Heaven & Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

day of the dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battlefield Earth: A Saga of the Year 3000


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

the man who fell to earth


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Man on Fire.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

fire in the sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

October Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Mouse Hunt.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Eh....

The Hunt for Red October :lol

let's go off in a different direction now kids...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Woman in Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Dog and Glory


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dog town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Killing in a Small Town


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Killing of a Chinese Bookie.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

The Killing Fields


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Children of the Corn V: *Fields* of Terror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It! The Terror from Beyond Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man from Snowy River


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The Man From Deep River.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Deep Impact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Deep End of the Ocean


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Find the Ocean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

When I Find the Ocean


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Find Me Guilty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday You'll Find Her, Charlie Brown


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Charlie's Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels Hard as They Come


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Romeo Must Die


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Must Love Dogs


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Strange Love of Martha Ivers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Love & Basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For Love of the Game


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Two Can Play That Game


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The man with two brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Dead Lock.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Evil Dead


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Burial Society


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Burial Ground.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Dog Day Afternoon.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Light of Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Light of the Moon


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Man on the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Moon Rising


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Pirates of the Caribbean; The *Black* Pearl


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Black Caesar.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Death at Owell Rock.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love You to Death


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Death Race


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Race for Your Life, Charlie Brown


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Education of Charlie Banks


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Agent Cody Banks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Secret Agent Club


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cougar Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Charlie, the Lonesome Cougar


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Better Off Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Die Another Day


----------



## DeliriousLove (Mar 23, 2009)

Die hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard to Kill


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Today We Kill... Tomorrow We Die!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Today You Are a Fountain Pen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Three Coins in the Fountain


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Three Amigos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Noon Till Three


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dark moon rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Women in Red


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Walk the Line.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Walk in the Sun


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Duel in the Sun.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Duel at Silver Creek


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Silver Bullet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Bullet Hits the Bone


----------



## eclectic melotic (Mar 3, 2009)

The B0ne c0llect0r


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Play It to the Bone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump 

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Two Mules for Sister Sara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sister Act 2: Back in the Habit


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Class Act


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Curse of the Starving Class


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wallace & Gromit: Curse Of The Were-Rabbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Snake Moan


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Meet Joe Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Five People You Meet in Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Five People You Meet in Heaven


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

All Dogs Go To Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Truth About Cats & Dogs


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

Must Love Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If It's Tuesday, This Must Be Belgium


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Crazy Summer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Would Be King


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

Don't Be A Menace To South Central While Drinking Your Juice In The Hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Don't Mess with the Zohan


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

New York, I Love You


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)

Love Actually


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Love & Basketball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

How to loose a guy in 10 days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Around the World in Eighty Days


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

End of Days


----------



## Under Pressure (Sep 13, 2008)

Days of Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Retreat, No Surrender 2: Raging Thunder


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Broncho Billy's Surrender....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last to Surrender


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Last Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last House on the Left


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Pie Presents Beta House


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

House on the Edge of the Park.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Panic in Needle Park


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Troll in Central Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

A Troll in Central Park


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Concert In the Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Man on the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Man with Two Brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Girls and a Guy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Girls Just want to have Fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

Becoming Jane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane White Is Sick & Twisted


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Snow White


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The First Snow of Winter


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

The Winter Guest


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

A Lion in Winter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wind and the Lion


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Girls from Valley High


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Valley of the Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down and Out with the Dolls


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Beyond the Valley of the Dolls.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle Beyond the Stars


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Battle of the Bulge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Beneath the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

The Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tom and Jerry: The Magic Ring


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Practical Magic.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thomas and the Magic Railroad


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Thomas Crown Affair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Jewel in the Crown


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Crown Heights


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Wuthering Heights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Battle of Shaker Heights


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Battle of Britain.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

V: The Final Battle


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Final Destination


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Final Fantasy: Spirits Within


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Nation: The Enemy Within


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Enemy Mine.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Were the World Mine


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

Ghost World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Dog: The Way of the Samurai


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Last Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Last Picture Show


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Last Unicorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunt for the Unicorn Killer


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*The* Last Starfighter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

The three stooges? Help me out here?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Days of the Condor


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Three Amigos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Three Faces of Eve


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Three Stooges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Taking of Pelham One Two Three


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burial of the Rats


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

The Sewer Rats


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

The Rats Are Coming! The Werewolves Are Here!

(yes, that really is a film title)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Look *Who's* Talking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look for the Silver Lining


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Look for the Silver Lining


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Silver Bullet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Bullet Hits the Bone


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Bone Collector


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Closer to the Bone the Sweeter the Meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Closer to the Bone the Sweeter the Meat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump again

The Closer to the Bone the Sweeter the Meat


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bone Collector


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flesh and Bone


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Flesh for Frankenstein.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bud Abbott Lou Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Bud Abbott Lou Costello Meet Frankenstein


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Young to Die?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*To* Wong Foo Thanks for Everything, Julie Newmar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Day for Thanks on Walton's Mountain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

the *Day* that stood still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beneath Still Waters


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

What Lies Beneath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Red Planet


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Planet Terror.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow White: A Tale of Terror


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Shark Tale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Prisoner of Shark Island


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Prisoner of Zenda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gnomes and Trolls: The Secret Chamber


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Three Dead Trolls in a Baggie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dead or Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Fastest Gun Alive


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Rich or Die Tryin'


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Get Smart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Smart Girls Grow Up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Step Up


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

Up


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Step Up 2: The Streets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Step Out of Line


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

In the Line of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Land Before Time VII: The Stone of Cold Fire


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

Cold Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain


----------



## Inuyasha (May 21, 2009)

These Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## MICKSA87 (May 24, 2009)

girl interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

The Little Girl Who Lives Down the Lane


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil and Miss Jones


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're a Big Boy Now


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't Look Now.


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

My Boyfriend's Back


----------



## joe111 (Apr 25, 2009)

back to the future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ginger Snaps Back: The Beginning


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Ginger Snaps 2: Unleashed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scooby Doo 2: Monsters Unleashed


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Little Monsters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Brave Little Toaster


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

The Brave One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thirteen Conversations About One Thing


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

The Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thing from Another World


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

The World According to Garp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

October Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Savage Harvest 2: October Blood


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then There Were None


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

An American *Were*wolf in London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

American Graffiti


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Psycho II: All American Girl


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apocalypse and the Beauty Queen


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in the Desert


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Time of the Butterflies


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

Time Bandits


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bikini Bandits 2: Golden Rod


----------



## Mooncalf (May 11, 2009)

The Golden Compass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The End of the Golden Weather


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The man with the golden gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Shakiest Gun in the West


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Naked Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Strange Trip, or The Writer, the Naked Girl, and the Guy with a Hole in His Head


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Next Voice You Hear...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Raise Your Voice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Raise the Bridge, Lower the River


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bridge to Terabithia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bridge to the Sun


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Empire of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars: episode VI - Return of the Jedi


 STAR WARS !!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lone Star State of Mind


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Monster of Camp Sunshine or How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love Nature


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lars and the Real Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Broken Blossoms or The Yellow Man and the Girl


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The man with two brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lord Of The Rings: Two Towers, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Child's Play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Child of Glass


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Glass House, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

House of Flying Daggers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Fool of the World and the Flying Ship


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Ghost Ship


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ghost in the Invisible Bikini


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Invisible Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man in the White Suit


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

White Man Can't Jump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Getting Married in Buffalo Jump


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Married to the Mob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lavender Hill Mob


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Pie Presents Beta House


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

American Beauty


----------



## Sabu (Feb 28, 2009)

Beauty and the Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Futurama: The Beast with a Billion Backs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Billionaire Boys Club :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Bible and Gun Club


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Naked Gun 33 1/3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spies, Lies & Naked Thighs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Toad Licker said:


> Spies, Lies & Naked Thighs


What channel was that on? :lol

Spies Like Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^lol not a pron channel, it's a comedy 

It Seemed Like a Good Idea at the Time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Will Love My Children?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Love & Basketball


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

Love Actually


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Love Don't Cost a Thing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't Buy Me Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Buy Kisses Anymore


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't Buy Me Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Do Fools Fall in Love


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Legends of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Greystoke: The Legend of Tarzan, Lord of the Apes


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Brother from Another Planet


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

O Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Art


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

High Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison Ivy: The Secret Society


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Secret of My Success


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Success Is the Best Revenge


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars Episode 3; Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Farscape: The Peacekeeper Wars


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars - Clone Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fist of the North Star


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Star Wars, Episode 6 Return of the Jedi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Return of the Pink Panther


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Lord of the Ring; Return of the King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Would Be King


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Who Am I?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Am a Fugitive from a Chain Gang


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chain of Fools


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fool's Gold: The Story of the Brink's-Mat Robbery


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Neverending Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Slipper and the Rose: The Story of Cinderella


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Name of the Rose

^ great movie.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know My First Name Is Steven


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

My Name Is Joe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Day in the Death of Joe Egg


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Joe's Apartment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apartment of Erotic Horror


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Little Shop of Horror


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Malt Shop in the Sky


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The MALTese Falcon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Curse of the Jade Falcon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Falcon and the Snowman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Frost 2: Revenge of the Mutant Killer Snowman


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Was a Teenage Zombie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I was a Teenage Werewolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bubble Boy


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Tommy Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tommy Tricker and the Stamp Traveller


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time Traveler


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Time I Saw Paris


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

The Last Starfighter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Suddenly, Last Summer


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I know what you did last summer.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

American Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apocalypse and the Beauty Queen


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now You See Him, Now You Don't


----------



## reify (May 16, 2009)

Elvis Is Alive! I Swear I Saw Him Eating Ding Dongs Outside The Piggly Wiggly's!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pajama Sam: No Need to Hide When It's Dark Outside


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

Hide & Seek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Seek Him Here


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hide and Seek


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

Hide  (jk)

No Place To Hide


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Trading Places


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Time, Another Place


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Land Before Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(bump)

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

A Kiss Before Dying


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Kiss Me Kate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Search of a Midnight Kiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*you have interesting titles*

Midnight Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I use The International Movie Database to find them. 

When Hearts Run Wild


----------



## BlueAngel24 (May 31, 2009)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb and Dumberer: When Harry Met Lloyd


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(It's a comedy )

The Dirty Mind of Young Sally


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Beautiful Blonde from Bashful Bend


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

This is a fun thread! 

Harold & Kumar 2 Escape from Gauntanamo Bay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baywatch: White Thunder at Glacier Bay


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roll of Thunder, Hear My Cry


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

Like a Cry to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Like Me: Life After Death


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Dead Drop Fred


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life by the Drop


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Monty Python's Life of Brian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Full Monty


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Full of It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder of Innocence


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Murder at 1600


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Slight Case of Murder


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Adventures of Curious George


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

George of the Jungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry on Up the Jungle


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

UP.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Race to Witch Mountain


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Project X


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

X-men


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

White Oleander


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Noise 2: The Light


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Snow White


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Snow Dogs


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Reservoir dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Sleeping Dogs Lie


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

The Truth Between Cats And Dogs


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Where the Truth Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Wild wild west


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How the west was won


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

How green was my valley


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Super Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Superman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Superman IV: The Quest for Peace


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Flowers for Algernon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Send Me No Flowers


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Super Size Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Matter of Size


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Wizard of oz


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Legends of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Harder They Fall


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life of Brian


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brian's Song


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Life of Brian


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Sword of Damascus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sword and the Sorcerer


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Sorcerer's Stone


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

The Family Stone


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Day the Earth Stood Still.. Michael Rennie was ill...


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Day of the Jakal


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Night of the Hunter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Deer Hunter


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Watchmen


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A Few Good Men


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Of mice and men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Twelve Angry Men


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Men in Tights:clap


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

x men


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Gentlemen Prefer Blondes


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Blondes Have More Fun


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Whatever happened to baby Jane?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spider Baby or, The Maddest Story Ever Told


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cry Baby


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

Baby Mama


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Gone in Sixty Seconds


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Gone With The Wind


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

The Wind in the Willows


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

A Wrinkle In Time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Land Before Time


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Time cop


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

Cops and Robbersons


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Copland​


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Land of the Lost


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

lost in translation


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Lost Boys


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the history boys


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

American History X


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

X men


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Men in Black


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

Children of Men


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

trainspotting


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Strangers on a Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovers and Other Strangers


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Stranger Than Fiction 

(counts, yeah?)


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Strange Love


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Endless Love


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Love is a many splendoured thing (ha)


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Love Actually


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Love Story


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Never ending story.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Get Outta the Boat


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Get Shorty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Get Smart


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Get Rich or Die Trying


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Live and let die


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

to live and die in LA


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

live free or DIE HARD


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

They Live


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

We Don't Live Here Anymore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can Mr. Smith Get to Washington Anymore?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

License TO Drive


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Drive me crazy


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Driving Miss Daisy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inside Daisy Clover


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Inside Man


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Man on the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Cherry Moon


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Moon River


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mystic Nights and Pirate Fights


----------



## Noir6 (Jan 19, 2010)

A Night at the Opera


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Night at the Museum


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Order of Chaos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scanners II: The New Order


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I Sell The Dead


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Dead Alive


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Alive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alive_(1993_film)


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

Dear or Alive


----------



## platypus (May 9, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## platypus (May 9, 2010)

platypus said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine


Sorry. Too late!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before the Devil Knows You're Dead


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

The Devil and Miss Jones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Armed and Dangerous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Armed with a Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Beat That My Heart Skipped


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

My Girl.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

girl with a pearl earring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hot Pearl Snatch


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

Pearl Harbor


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Dark Harbor


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

the dark knight


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Knights Tale


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Black Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Black Book


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Little Nicky


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Little Giants


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

The Iron Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Dragon Strikes Back


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Blood Ring


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blood In Blood Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast, Cheap & Out of Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Running Out of Control


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Love & Basketball


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Love Object (good flick!)


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Toy Story


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Unbreakable


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

^lol, that doesn't start with Y
Eat, Pray, Love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Left Foot: The Story of Christy Brown


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

My Dog Skip


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Night at the Museum


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

Date night


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

American Beauty


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Beauty And The Beast


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Fairydust said:


> Once Upon a Time in America


LOL, it isn't the alphabetical game.


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Catch Me If You Can...


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> LOL, it isn't the alphabetical game.


Oh...then what are we doing? hehe....


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

themoth said:


> Oh...then what are we doing? hehe....


Come up with a movie title that has one word in it from the previous title.

American beauty to Beauty and the beast....

Beauty and the beast to Sexy Beast

SEXY BEAST - btw


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

oh..thanks...then if yours is "Sexy Beast", mine is 

"Dead Sexy"...


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

The Quick and the Dead


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Selbbin said:


> The Quick and the Dead


Quick Change


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Changeling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Change Your Husband


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somebody Killed Her Husband


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mr & ms smith ?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

mr. Smith goes to Washington


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An American Tail: Fievel Goes West


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

American Beauty


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

American Psycho


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

An American in Paris


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

The American


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

The Quiet American


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

American Pie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Americam Graffiti


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

American History X


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

a history of violence


----------



## AnotherWorld (Nov 29, 2010)

Kingdom *of* Heaven.


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

The Kingdom


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

*The* Bad Seed


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bad Santa


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Bad Boys


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Cry Freedom


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

chasing freedom


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Freedom Writers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Race to Freedom: The Underground Railroad


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Race with the Devil


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Death Race 2000


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Death Wish 12


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

Death Proof


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Proof Of Life


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Life of Brian


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Life is Beautiful


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Waking Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waking Up in Reno


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder Over Reno


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Days of Thunder


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

500 Days of Summer


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

End Of Days


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

The wizard of Oz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wizard of Speed and Time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Land Before Time


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Zombie land


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Land of the Lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home Alone 2: Lost in New York


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Homeward bound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bound by a Secret


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

Secret Life Of Bees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life Without Me


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Live and Let Die


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Let the Right One In


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

The One


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

One for the Money


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Into the wild


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

The Wild


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Wild Things


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Wild wild west


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

West Side Story.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Toy Story


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Neverending Story


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Toy story 2 lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Home Alone 2

Macaulay Culkin! Eat something! Manorexia isn't flattering to the babes!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Alone in the Dark


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The Departed


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

The Time Travelers Wife


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

In Time


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

An American in Paris


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

From Paris With Love


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

What's Love Got to do with it


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Love Actually


----------



## calmdown (Feb 13, 2012)

i love you phillip morris


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

You, Me and Dupree


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I am Legend


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

Dot the I


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

HardRock said:


> I am Legend


That doesn't really match You Me and Dupree


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I think he posted at the same time I did ^^

Insidious.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nekomata:1059665102 said:


> You, Me and Dupree


Fox and the hound


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Mr. Fox


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

The Talented Mr. Ripley


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The Squid and the Whale


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Whale Rider


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Ghost Rider


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Ghost ship


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Ship of Fools


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Training Day


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Day after tomorrow (The)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomorrow, When the War Began


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

In Love and War


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Love in the Time of Cholera


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The Land Before Time


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

The Time Machine


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

Poseidon


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Coming to America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

A night to remember


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Remember the Titans


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wrath of WickedLovely.

NO! Just kidding

Wrath of the Titans.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

The Grapes of Wrath



GameGuy said:


> Wrath of WickedLovely.


I'd like to watch that.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Sour Grapes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

What's eating gilbert grape


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

What Women Want


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

What to do in case of fire


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Case Histories


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Basket Case


----------



## wolfsblood (May 5, 2012)

the strange case of benjamin button

I can't believe anyone else remembers basket case. LOL


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

It's 'The Curious Case of Benjamin Button'


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

"The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, Witch, and the Wardrobe"


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

The Lion in winter


----------



## brokenfingers04 (Jul 8, 2012)

The Lion King


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings - The Return of the King


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The king's speech


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

The Indian In The Cupboard


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

In The Bedroom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil's Bedroom


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Devil in a Blue Dress


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Wears My Underwear


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Their Eyes Were Watching God


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Beverly Hills Chihuahua :lol


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Cop Out


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

beverly hills cop


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Cop Out


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

:lol That was so creative lol

In &Out


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

The In Crowd


(otherwise known as the douchebags)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Maid to Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Flight of the Phoenix


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The Night of the Living Dead


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Judgement Night


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Night of the demons


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Demon Knight


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

The Seeker: The Dark is Rising


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Deep Rising


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Into the Blue


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Blue Streak


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Black and Blue


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Blue Streak


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Blue Lagoon


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The Woman in Black


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Black Christmas


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Black Swan


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

A Glimpse Inside the Mind of Charles Swan III


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Inside Man


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Man on Fire


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Man of a Thousand Faces


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Terrance and Phillip in: Asses of Fire


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Balls of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Balls to the Wall


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Pink Floyd: The Wall


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Pretty In Pink


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Pretty Woman


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The woman in black (again)


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Men in Black


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

12 Angry Men


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

12 Monkeys!!!


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

12 Rounds


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Knights of the Round Table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Round the Moons Between Earth and Sea


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The Old Man and the Sea (movie)


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

No country for old men


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Oldboy


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Bad boys 2


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Bad Boys


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Boyz in the Hood


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Red Riding Hood


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Red Tails


----------



## mistylake (Apr 24, 2012)

Red Dragon


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Double Dragon


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Double Jeopardy


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

Double Team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Double Life of Veronique


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

Life


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Life Is Beautiful


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Chicken Little


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Little Rascals.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Knight and Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

The Day the Music Died


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Died with Their Boots On


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Puss in Boots


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

In Time


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

A Time to Kill


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Kill Bill


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If Looks Could Kill


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## The Lost Key (Mar 10, 2012)

Count Dracula


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Dracula: Dead and Loving It


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Luke688 said:


> Night of the Living Dead


Dead Girl


----------



## stephanie13021988 (Jun 8, 2011)

Girl in Progress


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

Girl, Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanna


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Hanna Montana the movie


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

The inbetweeners movie


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Date Movie


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Blind Date


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

50/50


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Attack of the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boy in the Striped Pajamas, The


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Bubble Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cop Land


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Code


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Davinci Code


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Great New Wonderful, The


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Toad Licker said:


> Great New Wonderful, The


Home Alone: Lost in New York.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Too Deep


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Full Moon in Blue Water


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

A Trip to the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Trip to the Dark Side


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

The Dark Side of the Moon (Not the Album, but an unrelated movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Other Side of Heaven


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait for Me and I Will Not Come


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Robot vs. The Aztec Mummy


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

abbott and costello meet the mummy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Never Promised You a Rose Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down 2: The Beatdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Englishman Who Went Up a Hill But Came Down a Mountain


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Xiu Xiu The Sent Down Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letter Never Sent


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Never Cry Wolf


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

finding neverland


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

finding nemo


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Johnny Mnemonic


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Johnny English


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

the english patient


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

Broken English


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

broken flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Send Me No Flowers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Wouldn't We Send a Messenger?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Should White Guys Have All the Fun?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

White men cant jump

(its an old classic i think)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Pogo Jumps Again


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

the last exorcism


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

The deep blue sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil and the Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

nope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil and the Deep Blue Sea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

The Devil's Advocate (1997)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

The Good, The Bad and The Weird


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can Do Bad All by Myself


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

At home by myself... with you


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Home Alone


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Home for the Holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sin City: A Dame to Kill For


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Sex and the City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mortal Instruments: City of Bones


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Lovely Bones


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Mrs Brown You've Got a Lovely Daughter


Starring Herman's Hermits and featuring the hit song of the same name.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's Love Got to Do with It


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bring It On: All or Nothing


----------



## Hoyden (Aug 31, 2011)

Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Much Loving Does a Normal Couple Need?


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Needful Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The River Wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Mystic River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Inuyasha the Movie 4: Fire on the Mystic Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump



Inuyasha the Movie 4: Fire on the Mystic Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Inuyasha the Movie 4: Fire on the Mystic Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Inuyasha the Movie 4: Fire on the Mystic Island


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Shutter Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shutter and Scream


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Scream 2


----------



## na0mi (Dec 25, 2012)

The Silent Scream


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

short, Sir kitt


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

A short film about love
_(one of my favorites)_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

About Schmidt
_(Another favorite)_


----------



## TakeOne (Jun 28, 2012)

There's Something About Mary


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Mary and Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Road To Perdition


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Veronika Decides *to* Die


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

To Live and Die in L.A.


----------



## Jaxosix (Jun 27, 2013)

Live and Let Die. 

^ Double whammy.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Let the right one in


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Call Girl (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Things to Do in Denver *When *You're Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flight of the Living Dead


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

On Her Majesty's *Secret *Service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Celestine, Maid at Your Service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Celestine, Maid at Your Service


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Maid in Manhattan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Once upon a time in America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Captain America II: Death Too Soon


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Death Sentence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End of Sentence


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

End Of Watch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## Robleh (Jan 28, 2014)

The Watch


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Casino royal


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Casino
(_Does that count?_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cleopatra Jones and the Casino of Gold


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last House on the Left


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy in the Striped Pajamas


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

This Boy's Life


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

My Life Without Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Last Day Without You


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

One Day


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Groundhog Day


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Independence day


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Miss Castaway and the Island Girls


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Castaway on the moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me That You Love Me, Junie Moon


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Tell no one


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

Day of the Dead


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Age: Dawn of the Dinosaurs


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Ice Storm


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Perfect Husband: The Laci Peterson Story


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Straight Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight


----------



## czersalad19 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Three Amigos


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow White and the Three Stooges


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Snow White and the Three Stooges


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Harold And Kumar Go To White Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Three Investigators and the Secret of Terror Castle


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

The Three Faces of Eve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Mirror Has Two Faces


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

The Mirror Who Wanted To Be A Pony


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Rear Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Advance to the Rear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Advance to the Rear


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the Dollhouse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to Purgatory II: The Journey to Hell


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Hell Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Beat the High Co$t of Living


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The A-Team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Say Never Mind: The Swedish Bikini Team


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

eternal sunshine of a spotless mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sunshine Sketches of a Little Town


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

twin town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chuck Hank and the San Diego Twins


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Chuck and Buck


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

Now and Then


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then There Were None


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Thelma and Louise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The File on Thelma Jordon


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

The Ipcress File


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The X Files: I Want to Believe


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

X-Men : First Class


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Curse of the Starving Class


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Curse of the Starving Class


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

Curse of the Golden Flower


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

The Secret Garden


----------



## nogoodmacaroon (Apr 26, 2014)

Garden State


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

State of Play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl Who Played with Fire


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

His Girl Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Men in Bagdad


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Glass Bottom Boat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last House on the Left


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom and Dad Save the World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Shop Around the Corner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

Secret Window
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363988/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Roses and a Golden Rod


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Woman, a Gun and a Noodle Shop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House of the Laughing Windows


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

The Cider House Rules


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Rules for Sleeping Around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dog Who Saved Easter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Day in the Death of Joe Egg


----------



## notbethmarch (Apr 19, 2014)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After All These Years


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

After The Fox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Brewed in the African Pot


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Blast From The Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost: Past, Present & Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Lost: Past, Present & Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On a Clear Day You Can See Forever


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Son of No One


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cabin Fever: Beneath the Skin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Crazy Westerners


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Crazy/Beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ugly Life of a Beautiful Girl


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Wheat said:


> Life is Beautiful


 Blue Is the Warmest Color


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Blue Jasmine


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Big trouble in little china


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Days Of Wine And Roses


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Groundhog Day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bad Day At Black Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Creature Walks Among Us


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

The Story Of Us


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Dodgeball: A True Underdog Story


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

True Grit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Prince: The True Story of Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

Boyz n the Hood


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Long Strange Trip, Or The Writer, The Naked Girl, And The Guy With A Hole In His Head


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ranger, the Cook and a Hole in the Sky


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Zachary: A Letter to a Son About His Father


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Like Father, Like Son


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ilsa, Harem Keeper of the Oil Sheiks


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

No Great Sheiks


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

How To Train Your Dragon 2


----------



## Junebuug (Jun 17, 2014)

How To Lose Friends & Alienate People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life or Something Like It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Bad Boys II


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

The Bad News Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Land Before Time II: The Great Valley Adventure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Shop Around the Corner


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

And Justice For All


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Fell to Earth


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Walks Into a Bar


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid


----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)

First blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything You Always Wanted to Know About Sex * But Were Afraid to Ask


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Who's Afraid Of Virginia Woolf?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Galapagos Affair: Satan Came to Eden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember Back, Remember When


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Love Song for Bobby Long


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At the Stroke of Nine


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someday This Pain Will Be Useful to You


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

Charlie St. Cloud


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Same Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

Under the Same Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Moon Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Green Was My Valley


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Where I Leave You :tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight :mushy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Roman Holiday


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Last holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Rascals Save the Day


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

The day the earth stood still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

The Last House on the Left


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Have Dreams, Will Travel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Meet The Parents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Parents Are Aliens


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Aliens Vs Predator


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Silent Predator


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## mr hoang (Aug 14, 2011)

Deep end of the ocean


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eleven Men Against Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Luck Tomorrow


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Miles North of Molkom


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Nanook of the North


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

North by Northwest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How the West Was Won


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Young to Marry


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bikini Swamp Girl Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Some People


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

Funny people


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Why Did I Get Married?


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Warlord: Battle for the Galaxy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thousand Peace Clouds Encircle the Sky


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Tigers I Have Known


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cars That Eat People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please Kill Mr. Know It All :dead


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

She's All That


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

I'm All Right Jack.


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

All About Steve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something to Talk About


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

There's Something About Mary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life or Something Like It


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let the Right One In


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Wrong Turn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Center Stage: Turn It Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Earth Caught Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Captive: The Longest Drive 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Hundred Men and a Girl


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Journey to the Center of the Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not of This Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Rites of Joe May


----------



## Live Through This (Aug 24, 2014)

Martha Marcy May Marlene


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

May


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Me Three Times


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By the Flip of a Coin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Greatest Script Ever Written


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ever After


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Fox and the Hound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in the Desert


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The awakening


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

This Is The End


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

End of Days


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

40 Days and 40 Nights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What About Bob?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Talk To Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love on a Pillow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl from the Naked Eye


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank God It's Friday


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Friday the 13th


----------



## Kingtk58 (Sep 15, 2014)

the 13th warrior


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The 13th floor


----------



## OddBird (Nov 7, 2013)

The Passing of the Third Floor Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Street 3: Never Back Down


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

The Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Great Train Robbery


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape from the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poison Ivy: The New Seduction


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

The Seduction of Dr. Fugazzi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Secret of My Success


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man on Her Mind


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

The October Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Monday in October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Club Wild Side


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Hunter Black Heart


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

White Nights


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

A Hard Days Night.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Night at the Museum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terror in the Wax Museum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Broken Hearts Club: A Romantic Comedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bring It On: Fight to the Finish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smile Now Cry Later


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

Pay It Forward


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil and the Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Blue Hawaii


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The King and Queen of Moonlight Bay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time: The Price of Magic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are What I Want


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

What women want


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Loved Women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Slap Shot 2: Breaking the Ice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sofia the First: Once Upon a Princess


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Wild Wild West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dude, Where Is My Car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cars That Eat People


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Cars 2


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

2 Fast 2 Furious


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Kill Bill , Volume II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Good Girls


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Good Luck Chuck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Fell to Earth


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Man On Fire


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

The Hunger Games: Catching Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Game Stands Tall


----------



## Sahar (Jul 24, 2014)

V for Vendetta


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

Moneyball

(Money + ball)


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Whatever It Takes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Little Trip to Heaven


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

kingdom of heaven


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

The Kingdom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throw Momma from the Train


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Save The Last Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dog Who Saved Halloween


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Night Before Easter


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Dreamcatcher (dream and catch(er) as two different words)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow That Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Iron Camel


----------



## Taplow (Apr 18, 2014)

Cross Of Iron


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A Series Of Unfortunate Events


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chained Rage: Slave to Love


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Love Basketball


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Million Stupid Women


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Pretty woman. ( i have not seen it by the way,.)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Like Poison


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

Eat Pray Love


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Strange Brew



octoberfrost said:


> Shakespeare in Love


I loved that movie. Joseph Fiennes, DAYUUUMM!!!


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

the strange case of dr jeckyl and mr hyde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Cases of Murder


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

The canary murder case


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Strange Little Cat


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Cat on a hot tin roof.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Sky Full of Stars for a Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Head Above Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Will Tear Us Apart


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Love actually. ( never seen it..... remember the title)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Man Is a Loser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Abduction: Incident in Lake County


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Take a Bow


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Walking Tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Saddle River


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Road Trip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Trip Back to the Dark Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Madea's Big Happy Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Be Fat Like Me


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Me, Myself and Irene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Where I Leave You :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Own Love Song


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Song of the South


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Menace II Society


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

High Anxiety


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the High Country


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Gone Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

South of Heaven, West of Hell


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Hellboy (hell and boy as separate words)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Build a Better Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Luck Finding Yourself


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

24 Hour Party People


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Woman In Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Dog, Red Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun in Balloon Land


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Time You Had Fun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dog Who Saved Halloween


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Truth About Cats and Dogs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

About a Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Are we there yet?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know My First Name Is Steven


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Nobody here comes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return to Never Land


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Stand at Saber River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster High: Frights, Camera, Action!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Never say Never again.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Tomorrow never Dies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow, When the War Began


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Night at Eight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thief Who Came to Dinner


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

You, Me and Dupree ( I have heard of all these films, yet Ive never watched any LOL)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Alien


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The river wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Bridge of Fear


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

The Bridge at Remagen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey to the Far Side of the Sun


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Journey To the Center of the Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monster High: Fright On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another High School Show


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

High Noon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Noon: The Clock Strikes Noon Again


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Mighty Ducks


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

The Bed Sitting Room


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Panic Room


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

A view to a kill.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Doesn't Kill You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"I Hate Your Guts!" (1962, aka "The Intruder")


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to Hate... Destined to Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Best Things in Life Are Free


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Free Willy


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)

Willy Wonker..<-- im sure thats what its called. And the chocolate factory.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chocolate Is Not Better Than Sex


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Angels with Dirty Faces"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talkin' Dirty After Dark


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Dark Night of the Soul _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The City of Lost Souls


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

Lost in translation


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Killer Weekend_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Face Killer


----------



## Lonelygirl29 (Sep 29, 2014)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Happy Ending


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Happy Feet


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_It's Hot in Paradise_ (aka _Horrors of Spider Island_)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come See the Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You May Not Kiss the Bride


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Runaway Bride


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Runaway Train.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Stop on the Night Train


----------



## woafy (Jul 9, 2014)

Children of Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Tall Men


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Meet the Parents


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Meet the Feebles_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Game Stands Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Sky the Coming Race


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Hard Eight_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Die Hard


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Die! Die! My Darling!_


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

live and let die.


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

They Live


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_They Don't Cut the Grass Anymore_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy as the Grass Was Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Girls from Valley High


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_In the Mouth of Madness_


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

The great gatsby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Land Before Time II: The Great Valley Adventure


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Time Bandits


----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not with My Wife, You Don't!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

The Clockwork Orange


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The shawshanks resention


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Coyete (spelling?) Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Summer in Barefoot County


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

Macon County Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fly Me the French Way


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

Me , myself and Irish


----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

The Great Escape


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Escape Plan (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Four Year Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Charge at Feather River


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

the addams family


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

just realised "family" was already said!

should have said, stone cold....yeah thats a good one!

just one of those days - brain fart!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^It's ok, you don't have to change words. 

Madea's Big Happy Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man and Little Boy


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Little Rascals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little White Lie


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Little Fockers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3 Men and a Little Lady


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Lady and the Tramp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Fair Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Tree Hill: Always & Forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Groundhog Day


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Dog Day afternoon.


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Still Kill the Old Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood and Black Lace


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

The Black Windmill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

In the name of the father


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Was a Father


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Dead Poets Society


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

(I was late lol) Father of the Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Was a Male War Bride


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Man on Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels Hard as They Come


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

We're No Angels


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the colour of money


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Upstream Color_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Strange Color of Your Body's Tears


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

Blue is the Warmest Color


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Woman in Black 2: Angel of Death


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

DR No....


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Stop Being a Loser


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guy and Madeline on a Park Bench


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Paradise Lost ( never seen it. GOD. I KNOW all these films I have never watched LOL)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come See the Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Kids Go to Hell


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Cuckoo Clocks of Hell _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn Back the Clock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things Are Tough All Over


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Pretty Things


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Pretty Woman


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Diary of Anne Frank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return to Never Land


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

The Land Before Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Days Before Tomorrow


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

The Way of the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Showdown: The Day the Old West Stood Still


----------



## Cooley Shy (Nov 27, 2014)

Alien Resurrection


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Green Was My Valley


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

The green mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Mile Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Beat Beneath My Feet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Lion King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low Winter Sun


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Hideous Sun Demon_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demons Never Die


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Demons of Ludlow_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Touch of Evil


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Evil Laugh_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Only Kill Their Masters


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Master In Disguise


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A House Is Not A Home


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

home alone. Lost in New York


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_New York Ripper_


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Hands of the Ripper


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Hands of a Stranger_


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Rachel Getting Maried


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_My Mom's a Werewolf_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please Don't Hit Me, Mom


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Don't Go in the Woods_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the High Country


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Trail to Hope Rose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Lady and the Tramp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Saddle Tramp Women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Put a Hit on You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Man


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Ice Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Act Your Age


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sister Act


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brother Sun, Sister Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For No Good Reason


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Trail to Hope Rose


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The notebook


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The american beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes Upon Waking


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wide Open Town


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

The Town


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Running Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Guy Who Kills People


----------



## IntrovertedProcrastinator (Nov 18, 2014)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Frankenstein and the Monster from Hell_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Monster Party?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Thing Will Be Fine


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Joel M. Reed's Blood Bath_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Drink the Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As Long as You're Near Me


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Home Alone


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Homeward Bound


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Happy Hooker Goes Hollywood


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Build a Better Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Build a Better Boy


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

a history of violence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Age of Violence


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Age of Innocence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Most Dangerous Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't Stop the Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Hath No Fury Like a Woman Scorned


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Red Nose Desert Trek


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Star Trek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Rivers Flow North


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost in Alaska


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eating Out: The Open Weekend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe I'll Come Home in the Spring


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Clash of the Titans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Least Among You


----------



## richkid1991 (May 13, 2013)

World War Z!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave the World Behind


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

History of america.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave the World Behind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Last dance


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The last samurai


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

The american pie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Make an American Quilt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Land Is Mine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garage Sale Mystery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And the Band Played On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Ever Happened to Baby Jane?


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Satan's Baby Doll 
_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Doll House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Call of the Wild


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Bachelor Party in the Bungalow of the Damned_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Me If You Dare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Those Daring Young Men in Their Jaunty Jalopies


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Men in Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in the Hood


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Hoodwinked!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Batman: Under the Red Hood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Can Play at That Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Train from Gun Hill


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Love and other Drugs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love Story


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Toy Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Shop Around the Corner


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Around the World in 80 days.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

X Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demons from Her Past


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Angels and Demons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Lonely Place to Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half of a Yellow Sun


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lone Star State of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Patriot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Five People You Meet in Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Cabin in the Woods


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Into the Woods


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Star Trek: Into Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Set Fire to the Stars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Rebel Without A Cause


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder by Natural Causes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Still Alarm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Stood Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the High Country


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

High Plains Drifter


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sky High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of the Clear Blue Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Good Man in Africa


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Out of Africa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Past Dead


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Pirates of the Caribbean: At world's End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Deep End of the Ocean


----------



## Noto (Sep 10, 2014)

Deep Red.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drums across the River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from the Desert


----------



## Gusthebus (May 22, 2012)

Lord of the Rings: Fellowship of the Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stranger on the Third Floor


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't blame it on the bellboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Don't Cost a Thing


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Five easy pieces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return of the Living Dead: Rave to the Grave


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

The Return of The Jedi


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Color of Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer :eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tombstone: The Town Too Tough to Die


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Land of Blood and Honey


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Land Before Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thin Line Between Love and Hate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hole in the Wall


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Wall Street.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mean Business on North Ganson Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Will There Really Be a Morning?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All in Good Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Thrilling Night


----------



## 9JoeJoe (Dec 6, 2014)

Howl's Moving Castle!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hey 9JoeJoe, welcome to SAS. You might want to look at the 1st page and read the rules on how this game is played. 

One Thrilling Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Could This Be Love


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Se7en (brad pitt)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hey Kevin001, welcome to SAS. You might want to look at the 1st page and read the rules on how this game is played. 

Could This Be Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Guy Who Kills People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Some Guy Who Kills People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Smells Like Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wanda, the Wicked Warden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump

Wanda, the Wicked Warden


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Wicked Games _


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Funny Games


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Funny That Way


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

The Way (2010)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Going Down in LA-LA Land


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Land Girls


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Gore Gore Girls_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tokyo Gore Police


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Police Academy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

South Beach Academy


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

South Park: Bigger, Longer, and Uncut.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House on the Edge of the Park


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx (Oct 6, 2011)

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Never Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Poor Little Rich Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I love old movies. It's hard to find them now a days, at least on regular cable. 

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Lone Ranger


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Lone Wolf McQuade _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Lonely Place to Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Happy Ending


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Happy Gilmore


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy End: Every Story Needs an End


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Married to the mob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Against the Mob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return to House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gun Hill Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Last Dance


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Last House on Dead End Street_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dances With Wolves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Old Man and the Sea


----------



## purplepeanuts (Jan 25, 2015)

Old Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Must Love Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Must Love Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Crazy Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I haven't seen that one in forever. 

A Ring of Endless Light


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Add Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Kid Rules the World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All This, and Heaven Too


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Mr. Brooks_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Miss Brooks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fred Won't Move Out :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things Are Tough All Over


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Steps Above Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fountain of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Father the Hero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Come with the Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Could Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of the Spider Woman


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Horrors of Spider Island_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Man Is An Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stranger on the Third Floor


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

When A Stranger Calls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While She Was Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Under the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk All Over Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Down the Streets of Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Same Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Cold Wind in August


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Pretty Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty When You Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Bed Sitting Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Little Indians


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seven Men from Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Glass House


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

House of flying daggers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Man Called Dagger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deadline Auto Theft


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Down Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whistle and I'll Come to You


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Stop Making Sense


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Blue Marine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Above Us the Waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wives Under Suspicion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Letter from an Unknown Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

13B: Fear Has a New Address


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into the Blue 2: The Reef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

City Beneath the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While She Was Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I only recognize Joan Fontaine's name from that movie. I used to watch a lot of old movies when I was growing up in the 70's so I do know a few of the actors from back when though. 

The Grace That Keeps This World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Must Be the Place


----------



## Ashuri (Mar 2, 2015)

The Cat Returns :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Please read the rules for playing this game, thanks. Welcome to :sas by the way! 

This Must Be the Place


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Must Love Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cry Baby Killer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Never Talk To Strangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Here


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

We'll Never Have Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Dead Trap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Night We Never Met


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Night On Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Fell to Earth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Things We Lost In The Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Down Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Border River


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Family House


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When A Stranger Calls


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Perfect Stranger


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Perfect Murder


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Perfect Getaway


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Getaway (2013)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Fade Away


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Bright Lights, Big City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ring of Bright Water


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lady In The Water


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Water for Elephants


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Weight Of Water


----------



## rdy2live (Mar 8, 2015)

Water World


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Seeking A Friend For The End Of The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Best Friend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What We Did on Our Holiday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Crying Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Most Wanted Man


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Don't Know How She Does It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Build a Better Boy


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Get Rich Or Die Tryin'


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

John Tucker Must Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood for a Silver Dollar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Look Under the Bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can She Bake a Cherry Pie?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For a Good Time, Call...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^I like that trilogy. Especially the first one My Name is Nobody with Henry Fonda. 

They Came from Within
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073705/?ref_=fn_tt_tt_119


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Traitor in My House


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## Haz606 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nuts in May


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Hold Your Hand


----------



## Frogfoot (Mar 15, 2015)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day


----------



## TheEchoingGreen (Dec 24, 2014)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Dog Time


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Think I Love My Wife :eek


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Deliver Us From Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Talk to Strangers


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Strangers on a Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Game Stands Tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

Chasing Liberty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chasing Eagle Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Call Me Crazy: A Five Film


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Lucky Dog


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alpha Dog


----------



## Meissa (Nov 15, 2014)

My Dog Skip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Championship Season


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run All Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Rock West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tidal Wave: No Escape


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Windy City Heat


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Night at the Museum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terror in the Wax Museum


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

the wrekoning


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

The tree of life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life as We Know It


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The Knowing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil You Know


----------



## ychloe5 (Apr 4, 2015)

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five O'Clock Comes Early


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American High School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll Never Have Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Ever Happened to Aunt Alice?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jane Got a Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Just Happened


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch That Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Legend of the Phantom Rider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Uncle Tom's Cabin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The watcher in the woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Wheat said:


> How to Murder a Rich Uncle


Murder on the Home Front


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Scent of a woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Sweet Scent of Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Car Smell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Great American Girl Robbery


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Great Gatsby


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Great Train Robbery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Train to Rob


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Room at the top


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A room with a view


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Ocean Met the Sky


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

When harry met sally


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Harry and the hendersons


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dick Tracy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fun with Dick and Jane


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Acapulco Gold


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Atlantis: The Lost Empire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empire of the Dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Empire strikes back


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Saturday the 14th Strikes Back_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Mother's Future Husband


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Big to Fail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Look Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who's That Knocking at My Door


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Escape from planet earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return from the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Blade of Grass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Rites of Ransom Pride


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

Pride and prejudice


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Connie and Carla


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Name is Carla


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

What a carve up


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

What About Bob?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All About My Brother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)

The Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thick Dark Fog


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Thin Red Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Now Voyager


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now You See Him, Now You Don't


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Rain Man


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

Sorry,
He s just not that into you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the Way You Are


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Going My Way


----------



## eyre (Mar 10, 2015)

I know what you did last summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Time You Had Fun


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Midnight in Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Midnight Meat Train


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Off Dead...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Like Everyone Else


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cat on a Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool Cat Saves the Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Out and Play


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Is a Happy Number


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Spy Who Came in from the Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Where I Leave You :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Wild Irish Rose


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Route Irish


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Three Musketeers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Glass Bottom Boat


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Glass Menagerie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Bourne*

reborn

any title not using 'The', 'a', 'it' or any prepositions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Here


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Noon Blue Apples


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blue Velvet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Red Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Wanna Hold Your Hand


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Home on the Range


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Close Range


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Knights of the Round Table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Angel at My Table


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Picnic at Hanging Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Hang Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eat Drink Man Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All About My Mother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life or Something Like It


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Life Is Beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Beautiful You


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Am Legend


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Legends of the Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Will Fall


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Straight Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Kind of a Funny Story


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Still Kill the Old Way


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beside Still Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Careful What You Wish For


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

A simple solution


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was A Quiet Man


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Blue Murder


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paper Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Paper Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Most Wonderful Time of the Year


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somebody Up There Likes Me


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honey, I Blew Up the Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drop Out Wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tune in Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My Left Foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Foot in Heaven


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Can't Take It With You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Run Silent, Run Deep


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Deepsouth


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And the Sea Will Tell


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Birds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Birds Walk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder and the House of Magic


----------



## fowlpf5251 (Mar 15, 2015)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After All These Years


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Luck Tomorrow


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll Cry Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Cry Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then There Were None


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The good, the bad and the ugly


----------



## Gaige (May 11, 2015)

Good will hunting


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The King's Speech


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Last Dance


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Last Tango In Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll Never Have Paris


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Never Ending Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An American Ghost Story


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

American Beauty


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beauty And The Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beasts of No Nation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The City of Lost Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Wild Moment


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Wild Man of Borneo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Think Like a Man


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

A Walk to Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Please take a look at the rules to this game on page one. Welcome to the thread. 

Think Like a Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Man with a Horn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Midnight in Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The City of Lost Children


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Children of the Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Corn Is Green


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## Demi Stark (May 16, 2015)

The Green Hornet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from Beneath the Sea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Viva Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Viva la vie! (original name)

Use the translation:

Long Live Life (1984)


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Long, Hot Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Water Summer


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

White Christmas


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Still Steal the Old Way


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Milky Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On the Milky Road


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lover's Grief over the Yellow River


----------



## weronikakowalska46 (May 18, 2015)

Mystic River


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Mystic Pizza


----------



## Demi Stark (May 16, 2015)

Power Rangers Mystic Force


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Scorpion King 4: Quest for Power

@*epril* Long time no see. :kma


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dead Man's Hand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunt for the Hidden Relic


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Man Of A Thousand Faces


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Man without a face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Lost Cause


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

the lost boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Build a Better Boy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

House On Haunted Hill (1959)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Up on Poppy Hill


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

From Here To Eternity


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

That Thing You Do!


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

You Can Count On Me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Count of Monte Cristo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Of Human Bondage


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ahead of the Game


----------



## jazica (May 20, 2015)

The Game Plan


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

A Simple Plan


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Night To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## sendmoreparamedics91 (May 17, 2015)

return of the living dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Off Dead...


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Bullets Over Broadway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Someone to Watch Over Me


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Now you see me


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Now and Then


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then She Found Me


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Love Me Or Leave Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave Her to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Always in My Heart


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

My Man Godfrey


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Man from Snowy River


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Twelve Angry Men


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## Lithus the Forsaken Angel (May 5, 2015)

Over the Hedge!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Boy In The Striped Pajamas


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

About a Boy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

About Last Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Days in the Desert


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Last Temptation Of Christ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House at the End of the Street


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Miracle On 42nd Street


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Bells Of Saint Mary's


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love and Mary


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mary and Joseph: A Story of Faith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have a Little Faith


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little Voice


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yertle The Turtle


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shot Through the Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Cream Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Only Know So Much


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

God Only Knows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Only Angels Have Wings


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Angels and Demons


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Trouble With Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble Along the Way


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Drums Along The Mohawk


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

along came a spider


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Some Came Running


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

the running man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Running On Empty


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Empty Nest


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Forward unto Dawn


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Before Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Rascals Save the Day


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Day of the Triffids


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Groundhog Day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Day Of The Jackal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Rose and the Jackal


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Rose Tatoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Big Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Red One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn Back the Clock


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Turn Of The Screw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Screwed Up


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Up In The Air


----------



## Daisy79 (May 25, 2015)

The Air I Breathe


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Maltese Falcon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Falcon Out West


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Go West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before I Go to Sleep


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Big Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Time Movie


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Time Machine


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

This Gun For Hire


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Requiem For A Heavyweight


----------



## vocaltonata31 (Aug 19, 2014)

Requiem for a Dream


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

For A Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Time


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Long, Hot Summer


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Tin Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Bride Of Frankenstein


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You May Not Kiss the Bride :b


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

the dark knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Street Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Hair Day


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bad Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Like Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Man Flint


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tales of the Unexpected


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Unexpected Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Old Song


----------



## moory (May 26, 2015)

No Country for Old Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the High Country


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

North Country


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)

Road to Perdition


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Revolutionary Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three for the Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Son of Kong


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

King Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Would Be King


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Iron Man 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Iron Sky the Coming Race


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Vanilla Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take it to the Limit


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Take Shelter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Give Me Shelter


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Never Give A Sucker An Even Break


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even Cowgirls Get the Blues


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

In The Heat Of The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Was the Night


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Out Of The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Lights Went Out


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

No Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Way We Were


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

We Were Soldiers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Soldiers Cry


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll Cry Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Luck Tomorrow


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

How Green Was My Valley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Street 3: Never Back Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Empire of the Dead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Walks Into a Bar


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Long Day's Journey Into Night


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The night prowler


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night At The Museum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Terror in the Wax Museum


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

House Of Wax


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House Across the Street


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

On Golden Pond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night at the Golden Eagle


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cloudy Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder on a Sunday Morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Black Dove


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## Crawler2000 (May 31, 2015)

men of honor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Logan's War: Bound by Honor


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

War Of The Worlds


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

War Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Way Passage


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Funny Farm


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Funny Girl


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Girl Next Door


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Killer Next Door


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Killer Elite


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to Be Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Thing Will Be Fine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Good, The Bad and The Ugly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Few Good Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Few Cubic Meters of Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Men on the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Some Like it Hot


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Think Like a Man Too


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Diary Of A Madman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

It's A Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thing from Another World :door


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You Got Served: Beat the World


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Big Easy


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hard to Forget


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

To Hell And Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Back to Me


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Back to The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Future My Love


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

My Week With Marylin


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Weeks in Another Town


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Town Without Pity


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Without Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love at First Fight


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

And Then There Were None


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

None But the Lonely Heart


----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

The Fault in Our Stars


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dawn Of The Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By Dawn's Early Light


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

North By Northwest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fist of the North Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Southern Fried


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Southern Comfort (1981)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Comfort Farm


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

Animal Farm.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No Reservations


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

No Strings Attached


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pink String and Sealing Wax


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

House of Wax


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House Across the Street


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

21 Jump Street


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

House at the End of the Street


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

This is the End


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Beginning Of The End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is My Affair


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

This Is My Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life as We Know It


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wonderful to Be Young!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Guy Who Kills People


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Guy Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Secret Thing


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Secret Men's Business


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They're Out of the Business


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Bridge To Terabithia


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Stand at Saber River


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

The Last Stand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the Way You Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dirt Bike Kid


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Butch Cassidy And The Sundance Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butch Camp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thin Man Goes Home


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Home on the Range


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close Range Love


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Love in the Time of Cholera


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Love Story


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Tokyo Story


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Toy Story


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Ghost Story


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The Ghost and the Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Tale of Love and Darkness


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A Knight's Tale


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Tale of Two Cities


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Life Before Her Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Each Dawn I Die


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Die Another Day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Die, Die My Darling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll See You in My Dreams


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You May Not Kiss the Bride :kma


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

The Kiss of the Vampire


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Of Human Bondage


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Quite Human


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

To Have And To Have Not


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just go with it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Are You Here :sus


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

The kids are all right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let the Right One In


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

The boy in the striped pajamas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Build a Better Boy


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Night To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember Me, My Love


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Spy Who Loved Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Spy Kids: All the Time in the World in 4D


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Lost World


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

The perfect host


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Perfect World


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

World War Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Are Among Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desire Under the Palms


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Streetcar Named Desire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell Me Your Name


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

You Tell Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dead Will Tell


----------



## GodOfBeer (May 31, 2015)

The Evil Dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Face of Evil


----------



## aliso (Aug 8, 2009)

Faces in the Crowd


----------



## Jhaimcee (May 6, 2014)

Far from the Madding crowd


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Far from Home


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Knew Too Little


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

On The Waterfront


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Oil on Water


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Strangers On A Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Train from Gun Hill


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mean Girls 2


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Love Has Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane


----------



## abhivanth (May 24, 2011)

The Fabulous Baker Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Part Time Fabulous


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run for Your Wife :door


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nowhere To Run


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Enter Nowhere


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enter The Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Be Dragons


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hello I Must Be Going


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Live My Life Over Again


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

It Came From Outer Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Color Out of Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Clouds Roll By


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

When Darkness Falls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Baby Will Fall


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Fall Of The House Of Usher


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Glass House: The Good Mother


----------



## LifelongPaperPlane (Jun 12, 2015)

Shattered Glass


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Glass House


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Haunted Himself


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

The elephant man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Prince & Me: The Elephant Adventure


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood, Sand and Gold


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oliver Twist


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Oliver and the company


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

In The Company Of Strangers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I See a Dark Stranger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Thor: The Dark World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Hell to Victory


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Step to Eternity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from Beneath the Sea


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Danger Beneath the Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Dangerous Mind


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crazy Beautiful You


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Crazy Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Shoot First


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

My Favorite Martian


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Martians Go Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Monkey on My Back


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Future Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Third Finger, Left Hand


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Finger of God


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The Last of The Mohicans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About Last Night


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Night at the Roxbury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Land Before Time


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

All the Young Men


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

All the President's Men


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Men of Honor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Honor Thy Mother


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Mother Dearest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lake House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Kiss Me Quick


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You, Me And Dupree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Would You Rather


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Say It Isn't So


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Rumor Has It


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

A Rumor of Angels


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Trouble With Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble Every Day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

And So It Goes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Was Thursday


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Man Of Steel


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

War Of The Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Name of the King: Two Worlds


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

King Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Already Tomorrow in Hong Kong


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Countess Dracula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Game Stands Tall


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Tall Man (1989)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Wasn't There


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Never Ending Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a Love Story


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not My Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Father Must Die :dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

The Lake House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirates of the Great Salt Lake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost in the White City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Made It Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cold Heart


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ice Age: Continental Drift


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Angry Age :wife


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Angry Birds - Chuck Time


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

12 Angry Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

paris744 said:


> Men In Black


Children Of Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hobbit - The Battle Of The Five Armies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle Beyond the Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean - On Stranger Tides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Stranger Than Love


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Legally Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Make It Legal


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Where Eagles Dare


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If I Had Wings


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Wings of the Dove


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tell It to the Judge


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Tell Me Something


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Something to Talk About


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Monty Python's And Now For Something Completely Different


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Kind of Different as Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Six You Get Eggroll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Happy Ending


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pennies from Heaven


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

All That Heaven Allows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Thing You Do!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Good Girls


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lose Your Head


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yours, Mine & Ours


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Little Night Music


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Few Good Men


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Goodnight Mister Tom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Call Me Mister Tibbs!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can Do Bad All by Myself


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch Your Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Follow You Down


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

No Down Payment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Dessert, Dad, till You Mow the Lawn :kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mail Order Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom's Got a Date with a Vampire


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sealed with a Kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Kiss


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Power of One


----------



## girlafraid1991 (Jun 30, 2015)

We Dive at Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Before Dawn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Before I Go To Sleep


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Big Sleep


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Fish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Swim Little Fish Swim


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

A Bug's Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Bug Goes to Town


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Mr. Smith Goes to Washington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mrs. Parker and the Vicious Circle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Transformers - Dark Of The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Same Moon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Paper Moon


----------



## NomadicKitsune (Jul 2, 2015)

A Trip to the Moon


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Trip to Italy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Voyage to Italy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Long Way Down


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## sagarverma (Jul 3, 2015)

A long way off


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ I enjoyed it too

And Soon the Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Time Will Come Soon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Happy Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Lead and Cold Feet


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Two Lovers


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Secret to My Silky Skin


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The six million dollar man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Note: The Last Name


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Annie


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Annie Hall 

(1977 movie)


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Carnegie Hall (1947)


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Hall Pass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Things Must Pass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An American Tail: Fievel Goes West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunt for Eagle One: Crash Point


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Evil Under the Sun


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Resident Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Panel Advisors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Storm Over the Nile


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

Into the Storm
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Walks Into a Bar


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

The Girl Next Door
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Time, Next Year


----------



## Cedric Bolden (Jun 3, 2015)

The Family Stone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Fat Stone


----------



## WickedTiger (Jul 8, 2015)

The Sword in the Stone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Stone Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Cold Day in the Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cold Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Climb Up the Wall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Never Promised You a Rose Garden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Don't Mess With The Zohan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Mess with My Sister!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Seance On A Wet Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heroes Are Not Wet Behind the Ears


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Up In The Air


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

EuroTrip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then There Was One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Though None Go with Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Hope They Serve Beer in Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Careful What You Wish For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

3 Men and a Little Lady


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - Days Of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Past Dead :dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blast From The Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thing from Another World


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Jurassic World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lost World: Jurassic Park


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...And Then She Was Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Night with the King


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

One Good Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Hundred-Foot Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop the Pounding Heart


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Seven Pounds


----------



## startspreading (Jan 4, 2012)

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seven Years In Tibet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Over London


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

The Saint of 9/11


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2015)

Back to the future


----------



## IllusiveOne (Jul 1, 2015)

Star Wars: Episode V - The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lone Wolf Strikes


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

the wolf on the wall street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green Street 3: Never Back Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Island of the Blue Dolphins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prisoners of the Lost Universe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Across the Universe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House Across the Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cider House Rules


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Railway Man


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

Mystery across the railway
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Railway Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Are No Children Here


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Here On Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape from Planet Earth


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

After Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost After Dark


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lost in space
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Came from Beyond Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Forest


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Forest Gump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Legend of Spider Forest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Legend of Spider Forest


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Night And The City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Own the Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Are Marshall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not of This Earth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Book Of Eli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Pie Presents: The Book of Love


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Love Actually


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Lone Ranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lone Wolf and Cub: Sword of Vengeance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wolf Of Wall Street


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Wall Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wall Street - Money Never Sleeps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We'll Never Have Paris


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Midnight In Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

Evil Dead


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

See No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Did You Last See Your Father?


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl He Met Online


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Night They Saved Christmas


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Nightmare Before Christmas, The


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Before Dawn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Man on Wire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Just Like Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Would I Lie?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Chronicles Of Narnia - The Lion, The Witch And The Wardrobe


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Science Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Taking My Parents to Burning Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Taking Of Pelham, One, Two, Three


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three the Hard Way


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Three Mules For Sister Sara


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Little Sister


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Big Hand For The Little Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Old Lady


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lady and the tramp


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Merry Gentleman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Very Merry Daughter of the Bride


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Princess Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Princess Diaries


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Princess and the Frog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Transformers - Dark Of The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Was the Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night At The Museum - Secret Of The Tomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Flower of My Secret


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Toy Story


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Detective Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Great Mouse Detective


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Great Train Robbery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Train to Terror


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living Out Loud


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Closer To God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Tuesdays with Morrie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Just Go With It


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Just The Way You Are


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Now You See Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My American Nurse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nurse Betty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Betty Be Good


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Night Of The Blood Beast


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Judgment Night


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

They Drive By Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Live 


R.I.P. Roddy Piper


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

The Age of Adaline


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Age of Innocence


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Ice Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Storm God Rides


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When a Man Loves a Woman


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty Woman


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Pretty In Pink


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Pretty Poison


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Poison Ivy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother and Child


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy Ghost People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Funny That Way


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Funny People


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Funny Games


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

It's kind of a funny story


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Some Kind of Wonderful


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Matter of Love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Love You, Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since You Went Away


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Three Faces Of Eve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Came Home


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Lights Went Out


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twelve Mile Road


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Twelve Angry Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Angry Red Planet


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Dawn Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love You, Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Man Who Never Was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Made It Snow


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ships That Flew


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ship Of Fools


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean - On Stranger Tides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn of the Tide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Noon Till Three


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Three Days Of The Condor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alexander and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Alexander The Great


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Great White Hope


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Snow White And The Seven Dwarfs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man In The Iron Mask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 100-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Secret Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secret at Arrow Lake


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Secret Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Along Came Polly


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Along came a spider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Little Bit of Heaven


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait Until Dark


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Can't Buy Me Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dreams That Money Can Buy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Luck Chuck


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blood Diamond


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Blood Ties


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Blood and Chocolate


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Charlie and The Chocolate Factory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Go to Monte Carlo


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Count Of Monte Cristo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## Nameless001 (Apr 16, 2015)

The Way, Way Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Beach House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Hustle


----------



## Akhilleus (Apr 23, 2013)

We Hot American Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Good Old Summertime


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Did I Get Married?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch Out, We're Mad :wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Into The Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Into the Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Hogs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Heart Is


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Samus (Jul 4, 2012)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunt for the Hidden Relic


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Hunt For The Red October


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Batman: Under the Red Hood


----------



## Abbie94 (Aug 13, 2015)

Red Riding Hood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

House Of Sand And Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Cold Wind in August


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Gone With The Wind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Earth Caught Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Was a Crooked Man...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Miles High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Came to Dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Game Stands Tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garlic Is As Good As Ten Mothers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Annie Get Your Gun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Top Gun


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

Top Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One True Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Blind Side


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

West Side Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

South of Heaven, West of Hell


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Live Once, Die Twice


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Die! Die! My Darling!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Move Over, Darling


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Not Tonight, Darling


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Secret Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See You in September


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You Only Live Once


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somewhere Only We Know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Father Takes a Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry on Again Doctor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sergeant Was a Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sergeant Was a Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Time I Saw Paris


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Crime...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Land of Blood and Honey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honey, I Shrunk The Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Shrunk Saturday Morning?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Angels Have Wings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Best Things in Life Are Free


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Born Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Minutes of Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Five People You Meet In Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Look Like People


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ordinary People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Life Less Ordinary


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

People Like Us


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Curse Of The Cat People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeti: Curse of the Snow Demon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Clown Cried


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House That Wept Blood


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

Rambo: First Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Girl I Loved


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Made It Snow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Falcon And The Snowman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Falcon Takes Over


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Reign Over Me


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

In the Line of Fire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You May Not Kiss the Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Was a Father


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Too Young to Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Carry on Again Doctor


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

On The Waterfront


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Midnight Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride Him, Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Prison Break: The Final Break


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The City of Your Final Destination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Not a Test


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Small Affair


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Men in Town


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Two Weeks Notice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Burn Notice: The Fall of Sam Axe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legends Of The Fall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fall Guy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Gal... Who Was in That Thing: That Guy 2


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Thing Called Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Country Called Home


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Heart Of The Country


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House Across the Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Angel at My Table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Round


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Old Feeling


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All The King's Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Step Up All In


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love from Ground Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Deeds Goes to Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Roads Lead to Rome


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Crossroads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cross My Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Candles on Bay Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Hundred Thousand Dirty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dirty Harry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Love You to Death


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Write Love on Her Arms


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Brothers in Arms


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Brother from Another Planet


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rise Of The Guardians


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Guardians of the Galaxy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Little Bit Of Heaven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Just Like Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Five People You Meet In Heaven


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Five Easy Pieces


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hobbit: The Battle Of Five Armies


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Night at the Museum: Battle of the Smithsonian


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

About Last Night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You, Me And Dupree


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stand By Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Vines Have Tender Grapes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Our House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road House 2: Last Call


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

The Last Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Last Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By Invitation Only


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

The Wedding Planner


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wedding Crashers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hunt for Eagle One: Crash Point


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Walk The Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

In The Heat Of The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Heat Is On


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

On Golden Pond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with the Golden Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Alone in the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Die Alone


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

First Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The First Wives Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Man in Havana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Careful, He Might Hear You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Year My Voice Broke


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Side of the Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tombs of the Blind Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Two For The Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Money Is


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Fast And The Furious - Tokyo Drift


----------



## GhostlyWolf (Sep 7, 2015)

Hood Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks like you both posted at the same time. I'll have to go with the first post.



paris744 said:


> The Fast And The Furious - Tokyo Drift


The Last of the Fast Guns


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up In The Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air Force One Is Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell Below Zero


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The boy who cried wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Bad Wolf


----------



## Moon Rabbit (Aug 7, 2015)

Wolf children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Ask My Children


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shall We Kiss? :kiss:


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Way Round


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Trail Ends


----------



## jasminemd20 (Sep 7, 2015)

Pretty in Pink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Like Poison


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bend it like Beckham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bending All the Rules


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondes Have More Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Few Dollars More


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

A Few Good Men


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Good News


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Bad News Bears


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad Santa


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear Secret Santa


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Secret Window


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Rear Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look in Any Window


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll See You In My Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I See Is You


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Am A Fugitive From A Chain Gang


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

I Don't Know How She Does It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Don't Cost a Thing


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Funny Can Sex Be?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Funny Face


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Funny Farm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Down on the Farm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wind Will Carry Us


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Running Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Day of Summer


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Remains Of The Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Right to Remain Silent


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Run Silent, Run Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil and the Deep Blue Sea


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Old Man And The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems Like Old Times


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride the High Country


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

High Noon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Sunday Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Men in Town


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Three Men and a Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby's Day Out


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Good Day to Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the Hard Way


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Way We Were


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then There Were None


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Right Kind of Wrong


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Closer You Get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Feet from the Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Stand at Saber River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exit Through the Gift Shop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alice In Wonderland - Through The Looking Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Long Walk Home


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

The Long Long Trailer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Creature Walks Among Us


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Creature From The Black Lagoon


----------



## shinx (Sep 9, 2015)

Black Sheep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sheep Has Five Legs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet Hot American Summer: First Day of Camp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Rascals Save the Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three Men And A Little Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lady Be Good


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Du Barry Was A Lady


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Beach House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Last Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Blood Moons


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Pride And Prejudice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Rites of Ransom Pride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

King's Ransom


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

King of Kings


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

Avengers: Age of Ultron


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cold Light of Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cold Mountain


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Spy Who Came In From The Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Spy with My Face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look in Any Window


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Look in Any Window


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Look Who's Talking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All About The Benjamins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Things Fall Apart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

After The Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Haunting of Fox Hollow Farm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Book Of Eli


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Black Book


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Big Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Red One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Thin Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Their Finest Hour and a Half


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last American Hero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Happy Ending


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Time Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Have Rocket -- Will Travel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Look Like People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

People Like Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ghosts in Our Machine


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

thirteen ghosts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shriek If You Know What I Did Last Friday the Thirteenth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cold Light of Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cold Creek Manor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Bottom Creek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

School Of Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to School Mom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Good Day To Die Hard


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Day To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember Me, My Love


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Best Friends Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Best Night Ever


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Are Your Friends


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Are What We Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Fell to Earth


----------



## knowlife (May 11, 2011)

edge of tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^You might want to check out the rules of this game on the first page. Welcome to the thread. :b

The Man Who Fell to Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

The Man Who Fell to Earth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man In The Iron Mask


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Man Who Knew Too Much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Only Know So Much


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

We Only Know So Much


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

And So It Goes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thin Man Goes Home


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr. Smith Goes To Washington


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll See You in My Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Lord Of The Rings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With This Ring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump

With This Ring


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Girl With A Pearl Earring


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

From Russia With Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love In The Time Of Cholera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Land Before Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Land That Time Forgot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then They Forgot God


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Children Of A Lesser God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Few Less Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Power Of Few


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Money Power Respect


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Color Of Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hero of Color City


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prince Of The City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Pirates of Blood River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Through the Night


----------



## BefuddledBeyondDiscern (Aug 12, 2015)

Night at the Museum


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night At The Museum - Secret Of The Tomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raiders of Ghost City


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

City Of Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels with Dirty Faces


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angels In The Outfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Out of Mind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Sweet Spot in Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dan In Real Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is This the Real World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Dog and Glory


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Glory Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Road To Perdition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twelve Mile Road


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Twelve Monkeys


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Short Term 12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Trial of Old Drum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Mary Crazy Larry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Dozen Red Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave It to the Irish


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Open Your Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Such a Beautiful Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Day The Earth Stood Still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Are Still Here


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Still Of The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Own the Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A League Of Their Own


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Died with Their Boots On


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Came Together


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Stand Alone Together


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Last Man Standing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Save the Last Dance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Eagle Scout


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last American Hero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Horror House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Crying Game


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Ender's Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Happy Ending


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Happy Feet Two


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two If By Sea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Heart Of The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harry Potter And The Order Of The Phoenix


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mail Order Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Princess Bride


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Bride Of Frankenstein


----------



## thunder1276 (Jul 25, 2010)

Runaway Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bride Wars


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Under the Stars


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Woman Under The Influence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Diary Of A Madman


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mad Max


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Time Max


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Heart Is a Drum Machine


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Heart Is A Lonely Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Science Project


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Weird Science


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Three Weird Sisters


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The War Wagon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Paint Your Wagon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Your Past Is Showing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Without a Past


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Face Of Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The King Of Comedy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Midsummer Night's Sex Comedy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

12 Years A Slave


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

12 Angry Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men In Black


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Man In The Gray Flannel Suit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man From Snowy River


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

From Here To Eternity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back from Eternity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Won't Back Down


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

Back to the future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Future My Love


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Funny That Way


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

She's Out Of Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast, Cheap & Out of Control


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fast Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Five Years


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Five Year Engagement


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Long Journey Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey to the Lost City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Please Don't Hit Me, Mom :twak * 
*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hit And Run


----------



## solorzke (Aug 1, 2014)

Chicken Run


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Run All Night


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is Never Silent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

dont say a word


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Words and Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music from Another Room


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Room With A View


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Beast with Five Fingers


----------



## thunder1276 (Jul 25, 2010)

Beasts of the Southern Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Transformers - Dark Of The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Same Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dark Side of the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of the Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean - Dead Man's Chest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When We Were Pirates


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When Did You Last See Your Father?


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

The Last House on the Left


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Mr. Blandings Builds His Dream House


----------



## SoManyNights (Oct 18, 2015)

The House of the Spirits.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Spirit Inside Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

You only live twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice Upon a Time in the West


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Night in Old Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Night Listener


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to Your Heart


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

cross my heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Love, Don't Cross That River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Man Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White House Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Devil in the White City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Dead poets society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right to Fight Society


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Fight club


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Fight Night


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

A night to remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You Remember Me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't Buy Me Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Be cool


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Like It Cool


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cool Runnings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hand That Rocks The Cradle


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Sex, drugs & rock and roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Midnight Sex Run


----------



## TheBelle (Oct 25, 2015)

The Midnight Meat Train


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Midnight cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cowboys Don't Cry


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Big girls don't cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Red One


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Red shoe diaries


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Princess diaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thirty Day Princess


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Die another day


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the Hard Way


----------



## thunder1276 (Jul 25, 2010)

Live free or die hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

karenw said:


> Love thy neighbour


The Next Door Neighbor


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Chosen One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God's Chosen Car Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Must Be the Place


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Place Beyond The Pines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House on Pine Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The House Bunny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bunny the Killer Thing


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

The Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Thing Will Be Fine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Theory Of Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Theory of Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Loss Of A Teardrop Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Things: Diamonds in the Rough


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things We Lost In The Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Walk To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember Me, My Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Cousin Vinny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Cousin Once Removed


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Kill Ward's Wife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Let's Be Cops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Good Cop


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Goodfellas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Was This Fella....


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the end


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

This is the life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life As We Know It


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

my life as a teenage drama queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in Queens


----------



## Ameenah (Mar 21, 2012)

In Time (2011)
Sexy aşş Justin Timberlake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Out of Mind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Out Of The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost After Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lost World - Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until the End of the World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The World Is Not Enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Can't Get Enough


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

Get Hard


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Hard Day's Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

He Walked By Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

A Night To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You Remember Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Best Of Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Best Friend's Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Best Laid Plans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Goose That Laid the Golden Egg


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Golden Child


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Children Of The Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Corn Is Green


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Zone


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Dead Zone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Over You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Just Go With It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

It Had To Be You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Time You Had Fun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fun With Dick And Jane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

And So It Goes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Ghost Goes West


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Ernest Goes to Camp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Camp Nightmare


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Summer Breeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cool Breeze


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

Cool World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thing from Another World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

From The Sky Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Light in the Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Electric Mist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Electric Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half of a Yellow Sun


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

Yellow submarine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Girl in Yellow Boots


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone But Not Forgotten


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone Baby Gone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Baby Will Fall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

And Soon The Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Time Will Come Soon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Come Early Morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Woke Up Early the Day I Died


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up In The Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Next Day Air


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Next Three Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three the Hard Way


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Way Of The Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is That a Gun in Your Pocket?


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gun Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Side of the Law


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Million Ways To Die In The West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Steal a Million


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Home At The End Of The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Other End of the Line


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

In the line of fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Down Below


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Murder at St. Trinian's


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Blue Velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Girl in the Red Velvet Swing


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Indian in the Cupboard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Indian, Big City


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Bright Lights, Big City


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ring of Bright Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Prince Of Persia - The Sands Of Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood, Sand and Gold


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

House Of Sand And Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fog for a Killer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anacondas - Hunt For The Blood Orchid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hunt the Man Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Viking Saga: The Darkest Day


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Darkest Hour


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

25th Hour


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hour of the Gun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things We Lost In The Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Do the Right Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kids Are All Right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All About My Mother


----------



## UnusualSuspect (Feb 24, 2014)

All About Eve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

AwkwardUglyWeirdo said:


> All About Eve


What About Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love At First Bite


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smokey Bites the Dust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cold Comes The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cold Light of Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Day After Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Your Peace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peace, Love & Misunderstanding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Day You'll Understand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Flew to Earth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride with the Devil


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to Hard Times


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

Hard Ball


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Out to the Ball Game


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Out Of Control


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Lost Control


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Cried Werewolf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wolf Of Wall Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over the Garden Wall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Midnight In The Garden Of Good & Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Still Kill the Old Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Giant Under the Snow


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Snow Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Cannibal Queen


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White House Down


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Snow White and the Huntsman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Falcon And The Snowman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Falcon Takes Over


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Body Too Many


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Let The Right One In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Me And Earl And The Dying Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Kiss Before Dying


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Tale of Love and Darkness


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Love actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Actually, Adieu My Love


----------



## Banana Bread (Nov 10, 2015)

Punch-Drunk Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drop Dead Drunk


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Heat of the Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Odd Life Of Timothy Green


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Green Was My Valley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Dance at My Wedding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Own Love Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Man of Her Own


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Man Of The Year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Time, Next Year


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday After Next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Long Good Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take the Money and Run


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escape From Planet Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Have Escaped


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Came Together


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Witch Who Came from the Sea


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Heart Of The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Broken Arrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Never Was an Arrow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Never Back Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Back to Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Can Do Bad All by Myself


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Summer Holiday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Day Of Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Hair Day


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

The Bad and The Beautiful


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bad News Bears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Clan of the Cave Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The First Time


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Gifted One


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Who Brings Gifts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Guess who's coming to dinner


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Dinner for Them to Meet


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Table for five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hands Across the Table


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic Four - Rise Of The Silver Surfer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

By the Light of the Silvery Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man In The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Man's Shoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Walk In My Shoes


----------



## JustALonelyHeart (Nov 20, 2015)

A walk to remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You Remember Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Will Meet A Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Strangers on a Train


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Planes, Trains And Automobiles


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Watch Out for the Automobile


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Down And Out In Beverly Hills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hills Run Red


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

What Women Want


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Careful What You Wish For


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wish I Was There


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blood On The Flat Track


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Track of the Moon Beast


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beauty And The Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Like Beauty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bend It Like Beckham


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Bend Trap


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Six Degrees Of Separation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

100 Degrees Below Zero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Will Follow You Into the Dark


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The General


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gods and Generals


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

God Grew Tired Of Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Tired Black Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Diary Of A Mad Black Woman


----------



## Tamara Simon (Nov 23, 2015)

White chicks unfortunatly.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

paris744 said:


> Diary Of A Mad Black Woman


Mad As Hell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

karenw said:


> Goodfellas


A Good Day To Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Doing Hard Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Time Out Of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seems Like Old Times


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Old Yeller


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Old Lady


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Old Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Man Standing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Stand


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Secret Life of Bees


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Life Or Something Like It


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There's Something About Mary


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dirty Mary Crazy Larry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Go Crazy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Crazy In Alabama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Cold Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday The 13th - A Long Night At Blood Camp


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Boot Camp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Baby's Day Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While She Was Out


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

That's What She Said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Was Then... This Is Now


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Sleeping Dogs Lie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

While You Were Sleeping


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Here


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The way we were


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wicked go to Hell >


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Dogs Go To Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Five People You Meet in Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Five Easy Pieces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Million Little Pieces


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Million Dollar Arm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wrong Arm of the Law


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wrong Side Of Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man About Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A First Class Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In a Class of His Own


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Matter Of Justice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Matters Most


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Matters Of The Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Someday This Pain Will Be Useful To You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love and Pain and the Whole Damn Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Whole Nine Yards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 60 Yard Line


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Walk The Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk on the Wild Side


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Day Takes You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Garbage Pail Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Garbage Head


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

8 Heads In A Duffel Bag


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lost Bag


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lost World - Jurassic Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Sugar's Cold World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## indielife (Jun 17, 2015)

The Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After the Thin Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man In The Iron Mask


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Iron Palm


----------



## Fedorov91 (Nov 29, 2015)

The man with the iron fists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fist of the North Star


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fists of Fury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven Hath No Fury


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Heaven Can Wait


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait Until Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Side Of The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Side of Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Side Of Midnight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Other Woman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scent Of A Woman


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Day In The Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life So Far


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Book Of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bell Book and Candle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Diving Bell And The Butterfly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Butterflies Are Free


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Born Free


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Born On The Fourth Of July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Every Day Was the Fourth of July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Every Day Was the Fourth of July


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Good Samaritan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Good Things


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things_


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girl Walks Into a Bar


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Into The Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red White & Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thin Line Between Love and Hate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Edge Of Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House on the Edge of the Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From the Edge of the City


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Santa Claus The Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Another Day In Paradise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Hour In Paradise


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Name Of The King - A Dungeon Siege Tale


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Father Of The Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Star Wars - The Force Awakens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Air Force One


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Taking Of Pelham One Two Three


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Take Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While She Was Out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Baby's Day Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Baby Will Fall


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

fallen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Will Fall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

30 Days Of Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Moon Rising


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Hunter Black Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Listen to Your Heart


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I Heart Huckabees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All I See is You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

All Or Nothing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sweet Nothing in My Ear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nothing But The Truth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Truth About Love


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

The truth about cats and dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Cat Run


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

black hawk down


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

musicfreak11 said:


> black hawk down


Fire Down Below


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Below Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Minute to Zero


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Less Than Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a Penny More, Not a Penny Less


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10 Items Or Less


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Some Kind Of Hate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Right Kind of Wrong


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

i, robot


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

ok ignore me. i posted that i bit too late


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr Wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Deeds Goes to Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Angels Come to Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Angels In The Outfield


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Field of Lost Shoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Christmas Shoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

karenw said:


> Father Christmas


The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Before Dawn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ice Age 3 - Dawn Of The Dinosaurs


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Dawn of the dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Land Of The Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Sweet Pepper Land


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Adventures Of Pepper And Paula


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Awfully Big Adventure


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouble Every Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Loose Women


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Five Flights Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Somebody Up There Likes Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up In The Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Air


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Man of steel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Steel Dawn


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hotel Magnolia


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Hotel California


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

California Gold Rush


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rush Hour 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

These Final Hours


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Final Destination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Destination: Outer Space


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Lost in Space


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Allan Quatermain And The Lost City Of Gold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secrets of the Magic City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

City By The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Witch Who Came from the Sea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Lion. the Witch, and the Wardrobe


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Importance Of Being Earnest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of Being Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three Days Of The Condor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Steps Above Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

As Above, So Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Below Her Mouth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Kingsmen: The Secret Service


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Secret Life Of Bees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Killed the Honey Bee?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Hateful Eight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Eight Seven


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Seven Pounds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop the Pounding Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Phar Lap - Heart Of A Nation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fast Food Nation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Impossible - Rogue Nation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle of Rogue River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hobbit - The Battle Of The Five Armies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Man Army


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Man About Town


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All About My Mother


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

About Last Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I, Robot


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Robot Wars


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Star Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish Upon a Star


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Once A Time In America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Beach House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Cry Werewolf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wolf Of Wall Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If These Walls Could Talk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Secrets In The Walls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Secret Family


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madea's Big Happy Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Time Movie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Momma's House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Through the House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alice In Wonderland -Through The Looking Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Doesn't Kill You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Live Die Repeat - Edge Of Tomorrow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Edge of Sanity


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Edge Of Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fall Into Darkness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legends Of The Fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Legend of Hell House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bringing Down The House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bringing Up Baby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baby - Secret Of The Lost Legend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Secret Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Secret In Their Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Died with Their Boots On


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Girl With A Pearl Earring


----------



## stannisbaratheon (Dec 23, 2015)

From Russia With Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Love Song For Bobby Long


----------



## stannisbaratheon (Dec 23, 2015)

Love Story


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Toy Story


----------



## stannisbaratheon (Dec 23, 2015)

West Side Story


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Blind Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Blind Mice


----------



## stannisbaratheon (Dec 23, 2015)

Three Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Would Be King


----------



## stannisbaratheon (Dec 23, 2015)

Man on the Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Same Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Evening Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tears Of The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Strange Color of Your Body's Tears


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Color Purple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Purple State of Mind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Kind of Beautiful


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Close Encounters Of The Third Kind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close Your Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Split Wide Open


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wide Open Spaces


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemy from Space


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Enemy Of The State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue State


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Devil In A Blue Dress


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Third Wheel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart Like a Wheel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Places In The Heart


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Where The Heart Is


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Red Fern Grows


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Hunt for Red October


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Woman In Red


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Other Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Other Couples Do


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Couples Retreat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Retreat, No Surrender


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flesh Will Surrender


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For a Good Time, Call...


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

No Country For Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Old Lady


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Funny Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Get Him To The Greek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get That Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

That Awkward Moment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Have Our Moments


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Fault In Our Stars


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

In The Heart Of The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

So Dear to My Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Soul To Take


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Eat Your Soul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Paths Of The Soul


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Path of Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Midnight In The Garden Of Good And Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Never Promised You a Rose Garden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The NeverEnding Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

West Side Story


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

West Memphis Three


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Train to Memphis


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Throw Momma From the Train


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

The Midnight Meat Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another Midnight Run


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Midnight Clear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stand Clear of the Closing Doors


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Game Stands Tall


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When Harry Met Sally...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dumb And Dumberer - When Harry Met Lloyd


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dumb It Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Long Way Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just the Way You Are


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woman Thou Art Loosed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Angels Go Trouble Follows!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

City Of Angels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bright Lights, Big City


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

City Slickers


----------



## musicfreak11 (Nov 29, 2015)

dark city


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait Until Dark


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Dark Knight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Knight and Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy Day Care


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dog Day Afternoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Dog Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mad Dog And Glory


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Those Glory Glory Days


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Those Magnificent Men And Their Flying Machines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Flying Dragon, Leaping Tiger


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Angels with Dirty Faces


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

School for Scoundrels


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

School Of Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to School Mom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lost Future


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Home Alone 2: Lost In New York


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Lost in translation


----------



## hereandthere (Dec 7, 2015)

The Lost Weekend


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Big Short


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Child Bride of Short Creek


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Princess Bride


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

The princess diaries


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Nanny Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Along Came a Nanny


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Ride Along


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Rides a Horse


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

War Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tomorrow, When the War Began


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Light at the Edge of the World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Postcards From The Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Deliver Us from Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive into Dusk


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Into the wild


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

O Brother, Where Art Thou


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Idiot Brother


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Brooklyn Brothers Beat The Best


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Beat That My Heart Skipped


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

That Awkward Moment


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Magic Moment


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Practical Magic


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Magic In The Moonlight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Moonlight and Valentino


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder By Moonlight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Murder On The Orient Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun Belt Express


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Empire Of The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of an Empire


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

The Empire Strikes Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jay And Silent Bob Strike Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Run All Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Right Moves


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Kids Are All Right


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch That Kid


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Catch Me If You Can

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Can Do Bad All By Myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Home by Myself... with You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Me, Myself & Irene


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now You See Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Me And Earl And The Dying Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Kiss Before Dying :kiss:


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang Bang You're Dead


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

What to Expect When You're Expecting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Before Dawn


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Just Go With it


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Kids Go to Hell >


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

To the Wonder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Days Wonder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Next Three Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday After Next


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Luck Tomorrow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Night, And Good Luck


----------



## nervouswreck1985 (Oct 22, 2015)

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Good, The Bad And The Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Ugly People


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Ugly Truth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Truth Lies


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

True Lies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Wish Come True


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Careful What You Wish For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Careful, He Might Hear You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Evil That Men Do


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Men Who Stare At Goats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Smiling Fish & Goat on Fire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Fish Called Wanda


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Country Called Home


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Home for the Holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What We Did on Our Holiday


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Last Vegas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What Happens in Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Left to Fear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Much Ado About Nothing


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

What About Bob?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All About The Benjamins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Is Well


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Good Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For No Good Reason


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

For Love Of The Game


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Guys Wear Black


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Devil Wears Prada


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Devil in a Blue Dress


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blue Is The Warmest Color


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Warmed Over


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For This Is My Body


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

For Love or Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Dusk Till Dawn 2: Texas Blood Money


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

In Her Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Sword In The Stone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon: Sword of Destiny


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eye Of The Tiger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Evil Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Two Weeks Notice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Will Notice You're Naked


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Naked Gun 2 1/2, The Smell Of (I have to) Ear.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Car Smell


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sweet Smell Of Success


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Blind Mice


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Three Amigos!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Can Be Done Amigo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

It Could Happen To You


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Return to Neverland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Point Of No Return


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Men Beyond This Point


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Place Beyond The Pines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Last Lonely place


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Braveheart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Welcome to the thread, please see the rules for this game on the first page. Thanks. 

The Great Scout & Cathouse Thursday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man Who Was Thursday


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

The 40 year old virgin


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

40 Days And 40 Nights


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

500 days of summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kings Of Summer


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

The thin red line


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hook, Line & Sinker


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

The sinker of the bismarck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Side Of The Mountain


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

The brighter side of the moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Twilight Saga - New Moon


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

The man who forged the world


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

The Rabbi t of Arschwitz


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fifty Shades of Black


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Little Black Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder By the Book


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Old Men In New Cars


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Cars 

I messed up on my last post, I see


----------



## prettypony (Sep 13, 2012)

When Ponies Ruled the World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Game Stands Tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^This thread is getting quite messed up. Welcome to the thread, newcomers please see the rules to the game on the first page. Thanks. 

He Got Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You've Got Mail


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mail Order Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Confessions Of An American Bride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Confessions of a Dangerous Mind


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Armed and Dangerous


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Write Love on Her Arms


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Love Actually

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Me If You Dare


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Love Song For Bobby Long


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Last Song


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Theory Of Everything


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Everything Must Go


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Gods Must Be Crazy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive Me Crazy


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Crazy, Stupid, Love


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Crazy/beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Beautiful for You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

For A Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Day Late and a Dollar Short


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Short Term 12


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For the Term of His Natural Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Life And Times Of Grizzly Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

1,000 Times Good Night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Night Before


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before I Go to Sleep


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Land Before Time


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Steve Jobs - The Man In The Machine


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Iron Lady


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lady in the Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Like Water For Chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Blood and Chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harry Potter - And The Half-Blood Prince


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Prince of Tides


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Pirates Of The Caribbean - On Stranger Tides


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When A Stranger Calls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Perfect Stranger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Ice Storm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cool As Ice


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hand That Rocks The Cradle


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Cradle Will Rock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Will Outlive Us All


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Found Hell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Came Together


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Stand Alone Together


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alone In The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Stranger Than Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

More Dead Than Alive


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

The Dead Zone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Zone


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

The thin red line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thin Line Between Love and Hate


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Love and Death


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Woman in Black 2: Angel of Death


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Black Mass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mass Effect: Paragon Lost


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

Side Effects


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Side of Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Right Kind Of Wrong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Kind of Hate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Some Kind Of Wonderful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Wonderful Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Most Wonderful Time Of The Year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Most Fun You Can Have Dying


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dying To Tell The Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No One Would Tell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man Who Would Be King


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

The Lion King


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lord Of The Rings - The Return Of The King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Play in the Fields of the Lord


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Land Of Blood And Honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Now Add Honey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Honey, I Shrunk The Kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just You and Me, Kid


----------



## NeverOddOrEven (Dec 26, 2015)

The kids are all right


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Honey, I shrunk the kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Land of Blood and Honey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love In The Time Of Cholera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Stands Still


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Still of the Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Are Still Here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Don't Live Here Anymore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Say A Word


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost for Words


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Lost in translation


----------



## Karaleigh (Jun 14, 2015)

Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

Noah's Ark (the kid's movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Simple Life of Noah Dearborn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Secret Life of Walter Mitty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Open Secret


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Secret Life of Pets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Pet Monster


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Monsters Inc


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

End of Days, Inc.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Home At The End Of The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thing from Another World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Came From Outer Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Space


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wrong Turn 2 - Dead End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Turn Worse


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Center Stage - Turn It Up


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Please Turn Over (1959)*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Over The Top


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Soft Top Hard Shoulder


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Who Are About to Die


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

About a boy


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

a wreckoning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

was with bashir


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Dances With Wolves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Cry Wolf


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Tomorrow never dies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Luck Tomorrow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Joy Luck Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snake Club: Revenge of the Snake Woman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Snakes On A Plane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Starflight: The Plane That Couldn't Land


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Indian In The Cupboard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ten Little Indians


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

Little china


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Road to China


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Road to Perdition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Perdition


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little House on the Prairie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Little Sister


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Little Shop Of Horrors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Rod Horror


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under One Roof


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The People Under The Stairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yesterday Upon the Stair


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Is Not Enough


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

This Film Is Not Yet Rated


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Must Be the Place


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Must Remember This


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Remember My Name


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Left Foot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Foot In Hell >


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One For The Money


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take the Money and Run


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Whatever It Takes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Whatever Works


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Safe For Work


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just My Luck


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Dance at My Wedding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Follow That Dream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Time That Remains


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The Land That Time Forgot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Time Out Of Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Murder in Mind


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Murder By Numbers


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Murder On The Orient Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Ball Express


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Polar Express


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Polar Storm


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Into The Storm


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

The Ice Storm (1997)


----------



## Pixie3 (Sep 22, 2015)

Ice age


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Middle Age Crazy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Age Of Innocence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Innocence Is Lost


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Substitute - Failure Is Not An Option


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Start Options Exit


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Exit Through The Gift Shop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Woman, a Gun and a Noodle Shop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Barbershop - The Next Cut


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Cut Above


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Walk To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk All Over Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Off Dead...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Better Way To Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Way to Treat a Lady


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Np Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Out Alive


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Only Lovers Left Alive

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lover Come Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Back-Up Plan


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Plan an Orgy in a Small Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Showdown In Little Tokyo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Zero Dark Thirty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Moon Zero Two


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Less Than Zero


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

More Dead Than Alive


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

When a Stranger Calls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Missed Call


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Confessions Of A Teenage Drama Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

lanzman said:


> One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


They Flew Through Sand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

House Of Sand And Fog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thick Dark Fog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Places


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Blue Knight


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Blue Velvet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Velvet Morning


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Good Morning, Vietnam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Guys Wear Black


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Look Under the Bed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under Rich Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Get Rich or Die Tryin'


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Haunts Of The Very Rich


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Very Long Engagement


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love And Death On Long Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Island Earth


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Journey to the Centre of the Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Day's Journey Into Night


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

A Long Way Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Low Down Dirty Shame


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Englishman Who Went Up A Hill But Came Down A Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Mountain Side


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sunny Side Up


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Funny Can Sex Be?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Happens Every Spring


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Happens In Vegas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Came to Rob Las Vegas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hitchhiker's Guide To The Galaxy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Guide for the Married Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man From Snowy River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow Flower and the Secret Fan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Perks Of Being A Wallflower


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Being John Malkovich


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

John Dies At The End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire City: End of Days


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

City of God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God Is Not Dead!


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Another Love Story


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

West Side Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How the West Was Fun


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once Upon A Time In The West


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

A Time to Kill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Act Of Killing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Wire Act


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bird On A Wire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Bird Cage


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wedding Singer


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

My Best Friends Wedding


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Best Years Of Our Lives


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hotel Hell Vacation


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

National Lampoon's Vacation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnson Family Vacation


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Christmas Vacation


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

How The Grinch Stole Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stolen Women, Captured Hearts


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Music Of The Heart


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

The Sound of Music


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sound of My Voice


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

My Girl


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Gone Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone But Not Forgotten


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Gone with the Wind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Reap the Wild Wind


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Wild Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Can Kill a Child?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

God Bless The Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bless This House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

House At The End Of The Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Moon Street


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Half Baked


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Of A Yellow Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Girl in Yellow Boots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She's Not Our Sister


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

The Other Sister


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping with Other People


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Other Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Justin Bieber: Never Say Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Time We Say Goodbye


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Goodbye To All That


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What's the Worst That Could Happen?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Best Is Yet To Come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes They Come Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Went To Coney Island On A Mission From God... Be Back At Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Girl Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Girl With A Pearl Earring


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

From Russia With Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

View from a Blue Moon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Paper Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Paper Boy


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Boy in the Plastic Bubble


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

The Boy Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Time, Next Year


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Friday After Next


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After Dark, My Sweet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Will Follow You Into The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Life Not to Follow


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Life And Times Of Judge Roy Bean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even Angels Eat Beans


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

An Angel At My Table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Green Was My Valley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

How To Start Your Own Country


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Enemy Country


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Battle In Seattle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men Go to Battle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robin Hood - Men In Tights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death by Tights


----------



## Beargrad (Dec 23, 2015)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Time Becomes a Woman


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy She Met Online


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Boy In The Plastic Bubble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Plastic Mile


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lord Of The Rings - The Two Towers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Genius, Two Friends, and an Idiot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lock, Stock And Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Lock and Key


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Same Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Kind of Different as Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Some Kind Of Beautiful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Such a Beautiful Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Walk To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking My Baby Back Home


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Home Is Where The Heart Is


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Your Heart


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Road to Perdition


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twelve Mile Road


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

8 mile


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Green Mile


----------



## SouthFL (Feb 20, 2016)

Green lantern


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Odd Life Of Timothy Green


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Life as we Know it


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Crazy Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Crazy Little Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Little Eye


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pack Up Your Troubles


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up In The Air


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Thin Air


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Air Bud - World Pup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The World Made Straight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Worlds End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Happy Ending


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Just Another Love Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Just Want to Have Fun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Girl In The Park


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Trailer Park Boys: Don't Legalize It


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Afraid to Say...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hitchiker's Guide To The Galaxy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape from Galaxy 3


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escape To Witch Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House on Bare Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The House That Jack Built


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All That Heaven Allows


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Five People You Meet In Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dear White People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legally Blonde 2 - Red White & Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Illegal Wife


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Heroes Have Always Been Cowboys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cowboys Don't Cry


----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

Drag me to HELL


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^The rules to the game are on the first page of this thread. Welcome to the game. 

Cowboys Don't Cry


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Answer The Phone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Phone: Phone Calls from the Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mission Impossible - Ghost Protocal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Deadly Mission


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Hunt For Eagle One - Crash Point


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Crash and Burn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Me And You And Everyone We Know


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Like Everyone Else


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You've Got To Walk It Like You Talk It Or You'll Lose That Beat


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tough Guys Don't Dance


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Guys and Dolls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue Eyes of the Broken Doll


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Small Circle of Friends


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Small Town Saturday Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Saturday Comes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where Were You When The Lights Went Out?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of My Hand


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Line Of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thin Line Between Love and Hate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiet Love & The Butterfly Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man With Rain In His Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby the Rain Must Fall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Night Full Of Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Full Moon High


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death Metal Zombies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Flight Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Flight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dog Days Of Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

For All That We Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who's That Knocking at My Door


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Doors


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right at Your Door


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Side Of The Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Other Couples Do


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Doesn't Kill You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Me Three Times


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three For The Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seeking a Friend for the End of the World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guns Of The Magnificent Seven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Woman Times Seven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Born to Race: Fast Track


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Born On The Fourth Of July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Every Day Was the Fourth of July


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Truth About Cats & Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

That's What She Said


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^No words from my post in yours at all. If you're having trouble coming up with a movie, I use IMDB. Just type in a word and look through titles of movies, easy.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## Jerame (Mar 2, 2016)

Harold and Maude


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Hello and welcome to the game. The rules for it are on the first page. 

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Ugly Truth

(I'm glad I'm not the only one who uses IMDb when stuck  lol)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^It's better than trying to use my own brain power. :lol

Pretty Ugly People


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

I can usually get them off the top of my head. :|

Pretty Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Street - Never Back Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Green Ants Dream


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

10 Items Or Less


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For a Few Dollars Less


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Few Bucks And Some Coffee


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Have Coffee with Us


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Let Him Have It (1991)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Now You See Him, Now You Don't


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood (1996)*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

South Of The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Moon Street


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

The Moon and the Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Low Winter Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Road Meets The Sun


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Where The Heart Is


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Heart Of The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

North Sea Texas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The North Wind Blows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Blow Your Horn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Listen To Your Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When No One Would Listen


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Funny Dirty Little War


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Trevor Noah - Pay Back The Funny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Pay Your Money


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wall Street - Money Never Sleeps


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Sleep When I'm Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beyond The Wall Of Sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Men Beyond This Point


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beyond The Black Rainbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Says I Can't Ride a Rainbow!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joy Ride 2 - Dead Ahead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Pure Joy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Joy Luck Club


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Your Luck


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Strange Color Of Your Body's Tears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Body Too Many


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One Day At A Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Time Ran Out...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Down And Out In Beverly Hills


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Train from Gun Hill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lady In The Car With Glasses And A Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Demon Under Glass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Revelation Road - The Sea Of Glass And Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Road to China


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blood And Bone China


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Blood Feast (1963)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anacondas - The Hunt For The Blood Orchid


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Wild Orchid (1989)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hearts in Atlantis (2001)


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Atlantis - End Of A World, Birth Of A Nation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brave New World


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

End of Watch (2012)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Sorry none of the words in your movie match the words in my movie. 

Brave New World

Edit: I see you were just late in posting and I beat you to the post lol.


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life in Orange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Laura Croft Tomb Raider - The Cradle Of Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Raiders of Ghost City


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Space Ghost Coast To Coast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from Outer Space


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

It Could Happen To You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Happened Last Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Last Of The Summer Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood into Wine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Days Of Wine And Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Roses Are Red


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Field of Lost Shoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Home Alone 2 - Lost In New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Are Not Alone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Stand Alone Together


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Won't Grow Old Together


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Men Who Stare at Goats


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Children of Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Children Play


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Children of the Corn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Top of the World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sky Captain And The World Of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Captain America II: Death Too Soon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Night Is Too Long


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*The Long Memory (1953)*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love And Death On Long Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Doctor of Blood Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Doctor Who - Dark Eyes


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Eyes of Laura Mars*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Days On Mars


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Days of Wine and Roses (1962)*


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The War Of The Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To End All Wars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Deep End Of The Ocean


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Find the Ocean


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ocean's Twelve


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twelve Hours and Four Walls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Fantastic Four


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Fantastic Mr. Fox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Still Crazy Like a Fox


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

Still Alice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under Still Waters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alice Through The Looking Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Walk Through The Ashes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Filth to Ashes, Flesh to Dust


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Diamond In The Dust


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamonds Down Under


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Air Force One Is Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wings: Sky Force Heroes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Ranger, The Cook And A Hole In The Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Hole in My Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Beat That My Heart Skipped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn the Beat Around


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Goes Around Comes Around


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

As Time Goes By


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Same Time, Next Year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Next Voice You Hear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

But Deliver Us from Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Midnight In The Garden Of Good And Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to the Secret Garden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Never Promised You A Rose Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Wild Irish Rose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ballad Of The Irish Horse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Horse Go to Die


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Horse, Wild Ride


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Riding the Bus with My Sister


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Who's That Knocking At My Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Bother to Knock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't Say A Word


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Of Two Minds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man With Two Brains


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Girl Who Wouldn't Laugh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They All Laughed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

After All These Years


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Like Me: Life After Death


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Twin Peaks - Fire Walk With Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rafferty and the Gold Dust Twins


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Wind And The Lion


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wind Will Carry Us


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Carry On Up The Jungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jungle Moon Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Moon Was Twice As Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When a Stranger Calls Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Strangers In A Strange Land


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Land of Blood and Honey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Heat Of The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Heat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Men Can't Jump


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jump Into Hell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Into The Blue 2 - The Reef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Gods of Shark Reef


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Reef 2 - High Tide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time and Tide


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Color Of Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Colors: Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three For The Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road of No Return


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lion Guard - Return Of The Roar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Guardian Angel


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

An Angel At My Table


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hands Across the Table


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The People Across The Lake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cars That Eat People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Little People, Big World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Black Book


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Black Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Like Water For Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Than Chocolate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Less Than Perfect


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not a Penny More, Not a Penny Less


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Less Than A Whisper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hear Me Whisper


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kid From The Big Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Apples from the Desert


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Big Red Nose Desert Trek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Hook Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hook, Line & Sinker


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thin Line Between Love and Hate


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Quiet Love And The Butterfly Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Quiet Place to Kill


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Time To Kill


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

View to a Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

View from a Blue Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Throw Mama From The Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Throw Out the Anchor!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When Time Ran Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Ocean Met the Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Light Between Oceans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Lights Went Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Comes the Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Hair Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hair Of The Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Eyed Dog


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Careful What You Wish For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All She Wishes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jingle All The Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Still Kill the Old Way


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Hell Breaks Loose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

South Of Heaven, West Of Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Menace to Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Students Society


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red Band Society


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

...And the Band Played On


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Greatest Game Ever Played


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When the Game Stands Tall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Our Nature


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Electric Mist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Stole the Electric Car?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Whole Ten Yards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love and Pain and the Whole Damn Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things We Lost In The Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Courage Under Fire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Under The Tuscan Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Evening Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Beat That My Heart Skipped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Senior Skip Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alexander And The Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Very Thought of You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Home At The End Of The World


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

The World's End


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other End Of The Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Family and Other Animals


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Johnson Family Vacation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Much Johnson


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nothing Too Good For A Cowboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride Him, Cowboy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joy Ride 2 - Dead Ahead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Long Road Ahead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Long And Short Of It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Day Late and a Dollar Short


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Million Dollar Arm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Millions Like Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Millions Like Us


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Crazy Like A Fox


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Like It Hot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cat On A Hot Tin Roof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Tin Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Side Of The Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Falling in Love with the Girl Next Door


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

War Of The Worlds 2 - The Next Wave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Make Waves


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Look Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Through the Looking Glass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Glass Bottom Boat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Race You to the Bottom


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Five People You Meet In Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Look Like People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Look Of Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sea of Silence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dead Silence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Dead Rotting Hood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Robin Hood - Prince Of Thieves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who Killed Cock Robin?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man Who Saw Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day I Saw Your Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Becomes of the Broken Hearted?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Parrot Sings With Her Whole Body


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love and Pain and the Whole Damn Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Pie Presents - The Book Of Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

God, Sex & Apple Pie


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kid From The Big Apple


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Voice from the Stone


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Year My Voice Broke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Go for Broke!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Dogs Go To Heaven 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is All You Need?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Creatures Big And Small


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Plan an Orgy in a Small Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Great Land Of Small


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's Great to Be Young!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oz The Great And Powerful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother and Child


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mother, Jugs And Speed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cold Stone Jug


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Spy Who Came In From The Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jeff, Who Lives at Home


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Home Alone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Die Alone


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Back Down


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Future Baby


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Three Men and a Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Eyes Three


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Tether (Apr 23, 2016)

Dance of the Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Time for Dancing


----------



## Tether (Apr 23, 2016)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Low Down Dirty Shame


----------



## Tether (Apr 23, 2016)

Get Low


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Get Him to the Greek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wedding in White


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Dry White Season


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Snow White and the Seven Dwarves


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Seven Days In May


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Fast N Furious Seven
o.o


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

High School Musical...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

School Of Rock


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Father of the Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Name Of The Father


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Name Is Nobody


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Very Private Affair


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

An Affair To Remember


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When You Remember Me


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

When Harry Met Sally


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Dirty Mind of Young Sally


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Beautiful for You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Failure To Launch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Failure Is Not an Option


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Are Not All Lost


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Look Like People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Like A Country Song


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Small Town Murder Songs


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Great Land Of Small


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

North of the Great Divide


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Great White Hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Hope Grows


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Where the Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dare to Be Wild


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Cross To Bear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Many Rivers to Cross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Raise The Bridge, Lower The River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Think Twice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Moon Was Twice As Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Box of Moon Light


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sky Captain And The World Of Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Against a Crooked Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Ocean Met The Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Death of Ocean View Park


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

View From A Blue Room


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A View to a Kill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Million Ways To Die In The West


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Baby - Secret Of The Lost Legend


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Legend of Dark Rider


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Taxi To The Dark Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death and Taxis


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Death Proof


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Proof of Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Solitude Of Prime Numbers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Too Loud a Solitude


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Extremely Loud & Incredibly Close


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Extremely Used Cars: There Is No Hope


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

No Place Like Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Far Off Place


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fresh Off The Boat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Row Your Boat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Guy In Row Five


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No More Mr. Nice Guy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One More Train To Rob


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Stop on the Night Train


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Midnight Meat Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Meat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Past Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Moon Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Of A Yellow Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Girl in Yellow Boots


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Girl In The Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Book of Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Jack Of The Red Hearts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack Reacher: Never Go Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Never Back Down - No Surrender


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last to Surrender


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Save The Last Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mom and Dad Save the World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Ghost And The Darkness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghosts Can't Do It


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Can't Take It With You


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Six You Get Eggroll


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cloudy With A Chance Of Meatballs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Luck by Chance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cheaper By The Dozen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half a Dozen Babies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dozen Of Souls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Soul to Take


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Take Me To The River


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Green River Killer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rise Of The Green Ranger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Dirt Rising


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Walk in My Shoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Beat Beneath My Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from Beneath the Sea


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Silent Night,Bloody Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Cold Blood


----------



## thekingofnothing (May 10, 2016)

Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Cold Day in the Park


----------



## thekingofnothing (May 10, 2016)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Friday After Next


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lost After Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The City of Lost Children


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lost In The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle Beyond the Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beyond The Black Rainbow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rainbow Over Texas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When She Flew


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When A Stranger Calls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Call Me Mister Tibbs!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ace Ventura - When Nature Calls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ace on Fire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Born On The Fourth Of July


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gabi on the Roof in July


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eye In The Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Water Is Wide


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

The Water Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last House On Cemetery Lane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cemetery of the Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night Of The Red Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Last Horror Movie


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Last House On The Left


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Summer Lovers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wet Hot American Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Last Of The Summer Wine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood and Wine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Quick And The Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Gun Is Quick


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lady In The Car With Glasses And A Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cars That Eat People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Attack Of The Puppet People


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

The Theory Of Everything


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Everything About Her


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Something about Mary


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dirty Mary Crazy Larry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dirty Rotten Scoundrels


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Once Upon a Scoundrel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An American Crime


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Crimes Of The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Young Man's Future


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Brilliant Young Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Brilliant Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Secret Life Of Pets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You're My Pet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things To Do In Denver When You're Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Denver Kid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Doctor, The Tornado And The Kentucky Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Young Doctors in Love


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love In The Time Of Cholera


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Time Began


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Beautiful Fantastic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

This Is The Army


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

We're The Millers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While We're Young


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone Up North For A While


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Gone, But Not Forgotten


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Gone In Sixty Seconds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Second to Die


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

How To Build A Better Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Big Build Up


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Mr Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mr. Toad's Wild Ride


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Wild at Heart


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Wild Things


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Into The Wild (great movie)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

The Last Unicorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Please see the rules to the game on the first page. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Not Another Teen Movie

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thing from Another World


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

From Dusk Till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Drive Into Dusk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Spy Who Went Into The Cold


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Since You Went Away


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Never Promised You A Rose Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Good Witch's Garden


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Night, And Good Luck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out of Luck


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Inside out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Killer Inside Me


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Killing Of A Chinese Bookie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Sun: A Chinese Civil War Movie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Grow Up


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Crack Under Pressure


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life Is Hot in Cracktown


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man In The High Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell or High Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Full Moon In Blue Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Head Full of Honey


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Leather Jacket


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Men In Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Giant Men


----------



## Raephex (Jun 10, 2014)

Children of Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Children Play


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Children of the Corn :lol


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

The Secret Life Of Walter Mitty


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Secrets & Lies


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One in the Chamber


----------



## Raephex (Jun 10, 2014)

The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Stella Got Her Groove Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sister Act 2 - Back In The Habit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello Sister, Goodbye Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Sisterhood Of The Traveling Pants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Night of the White Pants


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legally Blonde 2 - Red, White & Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Gun, a Car, A Blonde


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Dude, Where's My Car?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Dudes in the House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bringing Down The House


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Life in Orange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Walk In The Clouds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Thousand Peace Clouds Encircle the Sky


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peace To Us In Our Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Whole World at Our Feet


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

World Without End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To End All Wars


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Star Wars: Episode VI Return of the Jedi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Point of No Return


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lion Guard - Return Of The Roar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lion, the Witch & the Wardrobe


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Save the Last Dance


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alice Through The Looking Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alice Doesn't Live Here Anymore


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Live Free Or Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desire Will Set You Free


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Dream Team


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Team One


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Space Ghost Coast To Coast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from Outer Space


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Along Came a Spider


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tales From The Crypt


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baldy Nohairs said:


> Along Came a Spider


Little Black Spiders


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Black Moon Rising


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rise: Blood Hunter


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Best Friend Is a Vampire


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Vampire Diaries


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The House of the Seven Hawks


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The 7th Voyage Of Sinbad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Voyage Round My Father


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rock Bottom Creek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Camp Rock 2 - The Final Jam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Baby Boot Camp


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Ever Happened To Baby Jane?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Happened Last Night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bullets Over Broadway


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Bullet Will Do


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Good and Evil


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Long Good Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Long Day's Journey Into Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Journey To The Center Of The Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Call Center Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Place To Call Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Lonely Place to Die


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Tale Of Love And Darkness


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Army of Darkness


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Roll Of Thunder, Hear My Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

High Rolling in a Hot Corvette


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Eight Miles High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eight Men Out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Out of Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Time, Next Year


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Year Of Living Dangerously


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clear and Present Danger


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Danger!! Death Ray


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder by Death


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Month By The Lake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Beloved Month of August


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Day Of The Falcon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Falcons Fly


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Boy Who Could Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Man Could Get Killed


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Get The Girl Back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes They Come Back... Again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Back to the Future: Part II


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Mother's Future Husband


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The First Day Of The Rest Of My Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love at First Bite


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Captain America - The First Avenger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Son of Captain Blood


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

Baron Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In Sand And Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House of Sand and Fog


----------



## Auntie Social (Jun 3, 2016)

The Last House On The Left


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Lovers Left Alive


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Left Behind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Leave the World Behind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Lake Placid - The Final Chapter


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss at Pine Lake


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Place Beyond The Pines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Far Off Place


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rush Hour 4 - Face/Off 2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Face Killer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Two Faces Of January


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Night of January 16th


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Side Of The Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping with Other People


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Line Of Beauty


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Line Fever


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

walk the line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk on Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Water,Water Every Hare


----------



## Strange1 (May 27, 2016)

Dark water


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Water for Elephants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East of Elephant Rock


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Voyage Of The Rock Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alien Nation: Dark Horizon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Shot In The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shot Through the Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Exit Through The Gift Shop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exit to Hell


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hell Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living Out Loud


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Outside The Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lone Star Law Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fifty Dead Men Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fifty Miles to Mexico


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome To The Punch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to Hard Times


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Harold & Kumar Go To White Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Mother's Castle


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mystery In Dracula's Castle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dracula Has Risen from the Grave


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man Who Haunted Himself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

House on Haunted Hill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Man On The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Think Like a Man Too


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Like Sunday, Like Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Ways to Sunday


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Like Sunday,Like Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Days of Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Days of Thunder


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Tropic Thunder


----------



## Spyce (May 19, 2016)

Thunder Road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Your Heart


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Road To Hong Kong


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of Kong Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Island Of The Seven Wonders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Days Seven Nights


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Midsummer Night's Dream


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

An Angel For May


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Angels Have Wings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All The Birds Have Flown South


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way Down South


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Bringing Down The House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bring Them Home


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

After Dark, My Sweet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Day After Tomorrow


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Music Never Stopped


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Tell Mom The Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Don't Know How She Does It


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to School Mom


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

X-Men: Days of Future Past


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Captain Power And The Soldiers Of The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Will to Power


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Will They Think Of Next?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Worry, We'll Think of a Title


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Why Didn't I Think Of That?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why We Broke Up


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

How Did You Get In? We Didn't See You Leave


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Me or Leave Me


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Love Actually


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Stranger Than Love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stranger than Fiction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He's Way More Famous Than You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

She's Funny That Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Such a Funny Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Rude, The Mad, And The Funny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Date for Mad Mary


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Confessions Of A Teenage Drama Queen


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Scream Queen Hot Tub Party


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Machine Gun Preacher


----------



## survivor000 (Jun 9, 2016)

The Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One More Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

For A Few Dollars More


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood for a Silver Dollar


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Blood Diamond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Loss Of A Teardrop Diamond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mary Loss of Soul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ghost Dog - The Way Of The Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold That Ghost


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

American Ghost Hunter


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

An American Werewolf in London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Cry Werewolf


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Distant Cry From Spring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Distant Voices, Still Lives


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Know My Name


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Guardian Angel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Guardian of Hell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Close Encounters Of The Third Kind


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Some Kind of Monster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three Of A Kind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Can Play That Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things My Daddy Should've Told Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Take Me Out To The Ball Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Great Balls of Fire!


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Oz The Great And Powerful


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Power and Beauty


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hector And The Search For Happiness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jannat: In Search of Heaven...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Mystery Of Matter - Search For The Elements


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is My Element


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

This Is Not A Movie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not One Less


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Air Force One Is Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Forced to Fight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to Hard Times


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hard Time - Hostage Hotel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hostage for a Day


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

For Love Of The Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Finds You in Charm


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When Danger Follows You Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Will Follow You Into the Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man Who Saved The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Save Us


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Space Between Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Between Sea and Land


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Land of the Lost


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The City Of Lost Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Good Children


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Quiet On The Western Front


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Western Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Dark Side Of The Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost After Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Burn After Reading


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Burning Hot Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Lead And Cold Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood Runs Cold


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A River Runs Through It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Quiet On The Western Front


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Front Teeth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Two-Way Stretch


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Which Way But Loose


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

That Which Falls Apart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Tear Me Apart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch a Falling Star


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Snow Falling On Cedars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Snow White: A Deadly Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Dry White Season


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Cool, Dry Place


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Two Guys, A Girl And A Pizza Place


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pizza My Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Head Is Where My Heart Was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Head Above Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Three Steps Above Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Little Step


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Every Dog Has Its Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Dog Time


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

One Man And His Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Eight Seven


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Rogue One - A Star Wars Story


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Under the Stars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The People Under The Stairs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Look Like People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cat People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Cat Run


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Such Hawks Such Hounds


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Such A Long Journey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Journey into Fear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Sum Of All Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dim Sum: A Little Bit of Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All The Little Animals


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Animal House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The House That Jack Broke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I'll Be Your Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye See You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

See You On The Other Side


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

East Side, West Side


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Master And Commander - The Far Side of The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No God, No Master


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Children Of A Lesser God


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Good Children


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Burger


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Burger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Space Ghost Coast To Coast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Queen of Outer Space


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then There Was Light


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Light Between Oceans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Between Sea and Land


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hollywood Land


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hollywood Road Trip


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Roads Lead To Rome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lead with Your Heart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The City Of Your Final Destination


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Destination Big House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madea's Big Happy Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Hell Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Is The Man Who Is Tall Happy?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Only Angels Have Wings


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Houston, We Have A Problem!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Problem child


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

God Bless The Child


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Men Are Not Gods


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

A Few Good Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Few Options, All Bad


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Bad Lieutenant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The French Lieutenant's Woman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The War Of The Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Days of Wine and Roses


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Land Of Milk And Honey


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Milk Wood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Walk In The Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Killer Walks Amongst Us


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Deliver Us From Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Long Way from Home


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mandela - Long Walk To Freedom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desire Will Set You Free


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When Will The Birds Return?


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

star wars episode vi: return of the jedi


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Six Feet From The Edge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Boy Ten Feet Tall


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Whole Ten Yards


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Whole New Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Orange Is The New Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Sweet Orange


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Things - Diamonds In The Rough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diamonds Down Under


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Super Power Beat Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Super Hero High


----------



## daisyjimin (Jul 16, 2016)

high road


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Road to Your Heart


----------



## jxoxo (Jul 20, 2016)

bridge to terabithia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Galaxy Far, Far Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Escape from Galaxy 3


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Street 3 - Never Back Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Never Let Her Go


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Let There Be Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace to Us in Our Dreams


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Trap - What Happened To Our Dream Of Freedom


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Only Happens to Others


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

If Only Cats Could Talk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

If You Could See What I Hear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Evil Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Return To Two Moon Junction


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Moon Rising


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dark Rising - Warrior Of Worlds


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ninja Warrior


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mad Max 2 - The Road Warrior


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Time Max


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Once Upon A Time In America


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Only Live Once


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Once Upon A Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Twice Upon a Yesterday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Moon Was Twice As Big


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When We First Met


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things We Lost In The Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things You Don't Tell...


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Half Broken Things


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Light on Broken Glass


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Child of Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Good Children


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The City Of Lost Children


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sin City: A Dame to Kill For


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

For Love Of The Game


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Girl I Loved


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Working Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Safe for Work


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Man For All Seasons


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Dry White Season


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dancing On A Dry Salt Lake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bath Salt Zombies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Scouts Guide To The Zombie Apocalypse


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Our Happy Apocalypse


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You May Now Kill the Bride


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Muscle Beach Then And Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Beach House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

An American Werewolf In London


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Vampire Over London


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Over The Brooklyn Bridge


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Bridges to Cross


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Six Feet From The Edge


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Happy Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Hell Night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Dead Rotting Hood


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Stuart Little


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Daddy's Little Girls


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Little Darlings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kill Your Darlings


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

License to Kill


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Journey To The Edge Of The Universe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At the Edge of Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

And The Ship Sails On


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until They Sail


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Are Among Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Among Dead Men


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Dead Men Don't Wear Plaid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Girls Don't Cry... They Get Even


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man and Little Boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

He-Man and the Masters of the Universe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Only Kill Their Masters


----------



## sharktopusrex (Jul 31, 2016)

Kill Bill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Billy Boy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Boy Who Could Fly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Could Never Be Your Woman


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Say Never Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sometimes They Come Back... Again


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Back to the Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dark Future


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

X-Men - Days Of Future Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Past Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Two And A Half Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Can Play That Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Game Stands Tall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Stand Up Guy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Up Close & Personal


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close Enough to Touch


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Cold Enough For Snow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood Runs Cold


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Run Wild, Run Free


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desire Will Set You Free


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Careful What You Wish For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wish You Were Dead


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wish Upon A Star


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank Your Lucky Stars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Night, And Good Luck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Such Good People


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Look Like People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rest Stop: Don't Look Back


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Last Stop On The Night Train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - Sword Of Destiny


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Fire and Sword


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Swordfish (or Sword Fish for this game).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Fish, Strange Pond


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Day The Fish Came Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

From Hell It Came


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Creature From The Black Lagoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Creatures Great and Small


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Great White Hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Hope to Die


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

A Good Day To Die Hard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hard Time Bus


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Same Time, Next Year


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same River Twice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Same Kind Of Different As Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Now for Something Completely Different


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Something Borrowed, Something Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On Borrowed Time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Time cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Good Cop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Good Cop, Bad Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Bad Things


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I Can Do Bad All By Myself


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Home by Myself... with You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Just You And Me, Kid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just Before Dawn


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

Each Dawn, I Die


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Each His Own


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Mile In His Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Field of Lost Shoes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Home Alone 2 - Lost In New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

New Best Friend


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Our Friends In The North


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What We Did on Our Holiday


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Days One Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Last Five Years


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Favorite Year


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Who's That Knocking At My Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Knock Twice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Look Under The Bed


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who's Been Sleeping in My Bed?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sleeping with the Enemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Men Behind The Sun 4


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sun Don't Shine


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Of A Yellow Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Yellow Bird


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Bird In A Blizzard


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Single White Female


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

White Water Summer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell or High Water


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Blue Water High


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Colors: Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Colors Of The Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beyond Witch Mountain


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Battle Beyond The Stars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle of Blood Island


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Journey 2 - The Mysterious Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mysterious Doctor Satan


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Doctor Who - Space And Time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Guy Who Kills People


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Funny People


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cry Funny Happy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Cry Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Bad Wolf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bad Lieutenant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good After Bad


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Happy Hunting


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Madea's Big Happy Family


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Secret Family


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Boy And His Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Some Dogs Bite


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Some Fish Can Fly


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Some Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Day The Earth Caught Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire Down Below


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Nights Below Station Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Way Street


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Long Way From Home


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## obiwanpepperoni (Aug 15, 2016)

Treasure Planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

obiwanpepperoni said:


> Treasure Planet


Lost Treasure Hunt


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

moodindigo said:


> Sunshine


Good movie.....it is a must-see movie for Hungarians and their families who left the country. I was in tears to see the peers of my grandparents go through such torment.

The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Boys for Life


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Secret Life Of Pets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Pet Monster


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Monster With A Thousand Heads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Thousand Dollars on One Ace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Day Late And A Dollar Short


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Short Cut to Hell


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Creatures Big and Small


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Visit To A Small Planet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ice Planet


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Escape From Planet Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Have Escaped


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

They Live


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Once But Twice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

There Once Was A King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Anacondas - The Hunt For The Blood Orchid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Orchid II: Two Shades of Blue


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

View From A Blue Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Brother Sun, Sister Moon


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Rising Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ride: Blood Hunter


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Joy Ride 3 - Road Kill


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Still Have Joy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Are Still Here


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Never Really Here


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Never Back Down - No Surrender


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last to Surrender


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Last Samurai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Samurai Warrior Queens


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Warriors Of The Wasteland


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is a Wasteland


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

This Is The West That Was


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Welcome To The Quiet Room


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Welcome to Hard Times


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Journey To The Center Of The Earth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Battlefield Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Woman on Earth


----------



## musicman1965 (Aug 29, 2013)

The Last Man On Earth (1964)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Last of the Mohicans


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Happened Last Night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whatever Happened to Baby Jane


----------



## RobinTurnaround (May 11, 2016)

Cry Baby


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Never Cry Wolf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Green Street 3 - Never Back Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Green Was My Valley


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Beat Beneath My Feet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Lies Beneath


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Careful What You Wish For


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Careful, He Might Hear You


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Mighty Wind


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

A Brilliant Young Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

While We're Young


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where We're Meant To Be


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Were Meant for Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Race For The White House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Water Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Black Water Vampire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Best Friend Is a Vampire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Bigger Splash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Big Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Little Bit Of Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bits of What I Have


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Seven Days in May


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Last Days In The Desert


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Meet The Fockers


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Until We Meet Again


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

We Stand Alone Together


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Will Keep Us Together


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Punch-Drunk Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Drunk


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Past Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

His Secret Past


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Garden of Death


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cold Light Of Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood Runs Cold


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Is Never Silent


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Better Late Than Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

More Than Just a Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love Is Thicker Than Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Water Summer


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Great White Hope


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Hope to Die


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Many Rivers To Cross


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Love, Don't Cross That River


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

She's Funny That Way


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Long Way from Home


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Home At The End Of The World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To End All Wars


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All The Pretty Horses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Shoot Horses, Don't They?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

They Are Among Us


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Peace Among Black Hills


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Black Fox - The Price Of Peace


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Any Price


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Night At The Museum - Secret Of The Tomb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Secret of My Success


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Away from Her


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Creature From The Black Lagoon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Day Blue Night


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Red, White & Blue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under the Blood-Red Sun


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Half Of A Yellow Sun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Past Dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Excuse Me for Living


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch My Soul


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Grace Of My Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Like Grace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Like Sunday, Like Rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Any Given Sunday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Any Which Way You Can


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

On A Clear Day You Can See Forever


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Clear Blue Tuesday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Out Of The Clear Blue Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Out of Mind


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When The Lights Went Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When We First Met


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Until We Meet Again


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wait Until Dark


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Are You Afraid Of?


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Can Count On Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Can Play That Game


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things That Hang From Trees


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Don't Hang Up


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Air Up There


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

I'll Be Home For Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just in Time for Christmas


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Home For The Holidays


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What We Did on Our Holiday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Peace To Us In Our Dreams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Your Peace


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Now Or Never, Face Your Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nothing Left to Fear


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Kid From Left Field


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Catch That Kid


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Wild Catch/Chasing Monsters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Are Monsters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Where The Wild Things Are


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Angels Fear to Tread


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Fantastic Beasts And Where To Find Them


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beast No More


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

More Strange Than True


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Wish Come True


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

You Laugh But Its True


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They All Laughed


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

All is Lost: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2017038/


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

Land of the Lost


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

The Equalizer


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

The Book of Eli


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

The Jungle Book


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cannibal Women in the Avocado Jungle of Death


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Amazon Women On The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

View from a Blue Moon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cat From Outer Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost in Space


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Things We Lost In The Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fire City: End of Days


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Deep End Of The Ocean


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Days Of Thunder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of a Mad Black Woman


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mad Doctor Of Blood Island


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

On an Island with You


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

me before you


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Life Before Her Eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eye See You


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

As Far As The Eye Can See


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The Hills Have Eyes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beverly Hills Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let's Be Cops


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Let The Fire Burn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

St. Elmo's Fire


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Set Fire To The Stars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Desire Will Set You Free


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Love Finds You In Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Valentine Ever After


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Greatest Story Ever Told


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lies My Mother Told Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

What Lies Beneath


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Come Rain, Come Shine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Let Your Light Shine


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You Light Up My Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life as We Know It


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Secret Life Of Pets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

An Open Secret


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Don't Open Till Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Don't Cost a Thing


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Little Bit Of Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Come Back, Little Sheba


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Big Trouble In Little China


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In China They Eat Dogs


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

All Dogs Go to Heaven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Things Fall Apart


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Girl With All The Gifts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Exit Through the Gift Shop


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Alice Through The Looking Glass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Glass Bottom Boat


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Mystery Of The River Boat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

River of No Return


----------



## spong007 (Oct 5, 2016)

return to terabithia


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Hell and Back


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

Back to the Future.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Young Man's Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Night Is Too Long


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Long Way Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Long Good Friday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Cabin In The Woods


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Under Milk Wood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Land Of Milk And Honey


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

honey i shrunk the kids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Kids Go to Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night of the Bloody Apes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even Lambs Have Teeth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Ginger Snaps - Blood, Teeth And Fur


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

When Will The Birds Return?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Black Birds Fly


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Black Mass


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Mountain Side


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Side Of The Mountain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love and Other Disasters


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Other Side Of The Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who's That Knocking at My Door


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Behind The Red Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Girls Behind Bars


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Mean Girls

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Very Mean Men


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

We Still Steal the Old Way


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Strange Color Of Your Body's Tears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange Lady in Town


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Small Town Murder Songs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hear My Song


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My Girl


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Eyes Of My Mother


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mother of All Lies


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

All Quiet On The Western Front


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Man Who Saw Tomorrow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Who Must Burn


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Who Gets The Dog?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Girls Don't Cry... They Get Even


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Even Stevens Movie

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Die Another Day.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Die Alone


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Justin Bieber: Never Say Never


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Every Time We Say Goodbye


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Tonight And Every Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Twin Peaks - Fire Walk With Me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walk All Over Me


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Walk The Line


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Thin Red Line


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Red Dragon


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Legally Blonde 2 - Red, White & Blonde


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blondes Have More Guns


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Lady In The Car With Glasses And A Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heart of Glass


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

In The Heart Of The Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Below Sea Level


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Murder Below The Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Murder Your Wife


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

How To Train A Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Golden Dragons


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Her Hidden Truth


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Truth About Angels


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

There's Something About Mary


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Truth About Cats And Dogs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Man and His Dog


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Mile In His Shoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Nine Miles Down


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Beneath The 12-Mile Reef


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

She Gods of Shark Reef


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Justice League: Gods and Monsters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Out for Justice


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

A Royal Night Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Before Night Falls


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Came a Hot Friday


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Hot Tub Time Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Time Will Tell


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Think I Love My Wife :eek


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

My Big Fat Greek Wedding


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man and Little Boy


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

The Boy In The Plastic Bubble


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Could Fly


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Framed for Murder


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Race For The White House


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

American Beach House


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Muscle Beach Then And Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Then She Found Me


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

Children Of God - Lost And Found


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Lost After Dark


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Boys for Life


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Secret Life of Pets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secret in Their Eyes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Secret Garden


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

Garden State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

State of Mind


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Little Women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Women Want


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

What A Girl Wants


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd Girl Out


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Five Golden Dragons


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Red Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Blood Red Sky


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

October Sky


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

First Monday in October


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lost in Translation


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Lost Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Boy Who Could Fly


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

About A Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man About Town


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Town


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

The Exorcist


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Manchurian Candidate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Sky: Candidate 5238


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Red Eye


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Red Dragon


----------



## aiseruchan (Nov 2, 2016)

Dragon Ball Z


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Great Balls of Fire!


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Balls of Fury


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mad Max: Fury Road


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Brave New World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Brave Men


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Men At Work


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Children Of Men


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Children of the Corn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Of Mice And Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Blind Mice


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Three Kings


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

King of New York


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Man Who Would Be King


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When No One Would Listen


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dr. No


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Quinn, Medicine Woman: The Heart Within


----------



## aiseruchan (Nov 2, 2016)

Lion King


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

aiseruchan said:


> Lion King


Huh? Where is either Lion or King in the previous movie title?

Anyhow.....

The King's Speech


----------



## aiseruchan (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh, oh my god I'm so sleepy and commented on the wrong page lol


Dr. DoLittle


----------



## db09striker (Jan 28, 2016)

aiseruchan said:


> Oh, oh my god I'm so sleepy and commented on the wrong page lol
> 
> Dr. DoLittle


huh, Where is Dr or DoLittle in 'The King's Speech' ?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

aiseruchan said:


> Dr. DoLittle


The Two Faces of Dr. Jekyll


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Faces of Death


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sudden Death


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Death Race

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Her

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

In Her Shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Man With One Red Shoe


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Red Dragon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Enter The Dragon


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

How to Train Your Dragon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Return Of The Dragon


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Lord Of War


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

War Games


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The War Of The Roses


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Hunger Games


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Bed of Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

> The Hunger Games


My Deep Hunger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Deep Impact


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Point of Impact


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Point Break


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Hollow Point


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sleepy Hollow


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll Sleep When I'm Dead


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Dead Silence


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dead Presidents


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the President's Men


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

All Quiet On The Western Front


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Man with the Iron Fists


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fist of the North Star


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

North By Northwest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead By Dawn


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

From Dusk till Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Away from Here


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Far And Away


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Stand at Saber River


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

X-Men: The Last Stand


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Men in Black


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Save the Last Dance


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Didn't use one word from the above movie posted. 



Toad Licker said:


> Bad Day at Black Rock


Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Oops. 

School of Rock


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Back To School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Satan's School for Girls


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Private School


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Saving Silverman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man Who Saved the World


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Man With The Golden Gun


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

The Golden Compass


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

On Golden Pond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Murder on Frog Pond Drive


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Murder At 1600


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

At Dawn They Sleep


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Red Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Red Dog: True Blue


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run Silent Run Deep


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Cannonball Run


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Truth Lies


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Truth Or Consequences New Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Night in Old Mexico


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Once Upon A Time In Mexico


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just This Once


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Just Cause


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cause of Death


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Death Race


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Kiss of Death


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bang Bang You're Dead


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Evil Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

See No Evil, Hear No Evil


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Midnight In The Garden Of Good And Evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Home Before Midnight


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Summer Camp Nightmare


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Summer School


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Back to School


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Young Man's Future


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Young Guns


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Johnny Got His Gun


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Top Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Little Big Top


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Luck, Miss Wyckoff


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Good Burger


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Good The Bad And The Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Ugly People


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coyote Ugly


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Coyote County Loser


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Bridges Of Madison County


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Six Bridges to Cross


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Bridge Of Spies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Spy Who Came in from the Cold


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Cold Creek Manor


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Black Water Creek


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Black Hawk Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ocean's Eleven


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Back Down


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

White House Down


----------



## liverose (Oct 3, 2014)

House Party


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hot Tub Party Massacre


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Hot Shots


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shot in the Heart


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Rock


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

the day the earth stood still


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Easy Rider


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Ghost Rider


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Ghost Busters


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold That Ghost


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

That Was Then This Is Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And Then There Were None


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Jason And The Argonauts


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Ghost Rider: Spirit of Vengeance


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Easy Rider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Easy Way Out


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

No Way Out


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Skin Off My A**


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

My Bloody Valentine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Finds You in Valentine


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

In The Mouth Of Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Below Her Mouth


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When Time Becomes a Woman


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Woman


----------



## AppleScrubs (Jul 14, 2016)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Over Her Dead Body


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Body Of Evidence


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Dead Man's Evidence


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Man Bites Dog


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love at First Bite


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Picnic At Hanging Rock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Bad Taste


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All in Good Taste


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Monster In The Closet


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Are Monsters


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Destroy All Monsters


----------



## PepeSylvia (Dec 1, 2016)

Monsters Inc.


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

Monsters vs Aliens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Aliens Gone Wild


----------



## HumanDestiny (Aug 1, 2015)

The Wild Bunch


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Conjuring


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Day the Earth Stood Still


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Longest Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Long Way Down


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Falling Down


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How to Fall in Love


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Hot Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last of the Red Hot Lovers


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Last Broadcast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

About Last Night


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Silent Night, Deadly Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear of Silent Hill


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Class Of 1984


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Touch of Class


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Attack Of The 50 Foot Woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Foot in Hell


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Friday The 13th Part 9: Jason Goes To Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And So It Goes


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

As Above, So Below


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from Below


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

From Beyond


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle Beyond the Stars


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Battle Royale


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle at Bloody Beach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beach Blanket Bingo


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Beach


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The girl on the train


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Train Home


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Last House On Dead End Street


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To End All Wars


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

All Night Long


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Night and Day


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Day Of The Triffids


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Diary of the Dead


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

The Dead Hate The Living


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

I, Robot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

They Call Me Jeeg Robot


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

They Call Me Trinity


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

For a Good Time, Call...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A long way down


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Way Of The Exploding Fist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two Fists, One Heart


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Angel Heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Eyes of an Angel


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Return Of The Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Return to Never Land


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

To the moon and back


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Box of Moon Light


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Amazon Women On The Moon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Women Want


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Special SS Women


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Special Night


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Night Of The Lepus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Will Fall


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last Witch Hunter


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Blair Witch Project


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

P.O.E.: Project of Evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The House Where Evil Dwells


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Day Takes You


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The 6th Day


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Knight And Day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Comes at Night


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

30 Days of Night


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Days of Thunder


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thunder and the House of Magic


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Lake House


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Corpse for the Lady


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Lady Vanishes


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Lady in the Water


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dark Water


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Dark Knight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Shanghai Knights


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Shanghai Surprise


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Night Surprise


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Surprise Party


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

House Party


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

House Of Wax


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

house of the dead


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Shaun of the Dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Avengers


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Great Escape


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Last Boy Scout


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fat Man and Little Boy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Stuart Little


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Little Wing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love Takes Wing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Take The Ten


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

David Brent Life On The Road


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Bugs Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Big Bad Bugs


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Good Cop Bad Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To Kill a Cop


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't Buy Me Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man Is Not a Bird


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Invisible Man


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Jack the Giant Slayer


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Boy Jack


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Left Eye Sees Ghosts


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Girl


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Red Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where the Red Fern Grows


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Red Dawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hold Back the Dawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hold Back The Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Life in the Abyss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Flowers In The Attic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Send Me No Flowers


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No Way Back


----------



## BlackRedFoxx (Feb 26, 2017)

Back To The Future


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Future My Love


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

My Life


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Wonderful Night


----------



## eppie (Mar 19, 2017)

Friday Night Lights


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Freaky Friday


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Man Friday


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

He Was a Quiet Man


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Man O War


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

To End All Wars


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

All Creatures Great And Small


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Into Great Silence


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dead Silence


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Even Lambs Have Teeth


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Odds and Evens


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Odd Girl Out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Girl Interrupted


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

An Interrupted Flight


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Flight of the Navigator


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The English Patient


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Two English Girls


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bad Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

School Of Rock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

High School Musical


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Slaughter High_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Slaughterhouse Five


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Slaughterhouse Rock_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Rock Me Amadeus


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Rock


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The Da Vinci Code


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Code Red


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Red Eye


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Eye Of The Needle


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The Eye of the Storm


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Perfect Storm


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Perfect Alibi


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

The lobster
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

War of the Worlds


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Cross


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Cross of Iron


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

The Man In The Iron Mask


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The Mask of Zorro


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Girl,Interrupted


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Schoolgirls in Chains_ (1973)


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Home Alone 2: Lost In New York


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Things We Lost in the Fire


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Kubo And The Two Strings


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Jackass Number Two_


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Boy, Did I Get a Wrong Number!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Turn 2: Dead End


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Dead Kids_ (aka _Strange Behavior_)


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Evil Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

But Deliver Us from Evil


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Beyond Evil"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

The place beyond the pines


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Beyond the Darkness_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Beyond Words


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Four Letter Words


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Four Weddings and a Funeral.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Best Friend's Wedding


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_A Wedding_


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

A Beautiful Mind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

A Day In The Life


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

The Secret Life of Pets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Secret Beyond the Door...


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Other Side of the Door_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wrong Side of Town


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wrong Turn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Right Turn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Wrong Turn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Turn the River


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Mystic River_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Mystic Dreams and Dusty Roads


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

What Will Be Will Be


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Will Success Spoil Rock Hunter? _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bad Day at Black Rock


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Bad Taste_


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Bad Genius


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Bad Ways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Die Screaming, Marianne_


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Die Another Day


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Die! Die! My Darling!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Left Eye Sees Ghosts


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars_


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

John Wick


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

John Dies at the End


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Pirates of The Caribbean: At World's End


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Hand That Rocks the Cradle


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Kiss of the Dragon


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Long Kiss Goodnight


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Killer's Kiss_


----------



## BeeCharmer (Mar 29, 2018)

Kills the Girls.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Mar 29, 2018)

BeeCharmer said:


> Kills the Girls.


lol! That should be Kiss the Girls, not kill!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Planet Earth


----------



## BeeCharmer (Mar 29, 2018)

Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Year of the Ape


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Let Me In


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Never Back Down


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Igby Goes Down_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

There Goes My Baby


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Hell or High Water


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Lady in the Water


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Lady in the Car with Glasses and a Gun


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One on Top of the Other


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

the other guys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Just One of the Guys


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

One Wish


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Death Wish"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Woman in Black 2: Angel of Death


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Death to Smoochy_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Cook, the Thief, His Wife & Her Lover


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Lady Chatterley's Lover_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Iron Lady


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

The Doll Master


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World_


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Side Effects


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Sideways


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Million Ways to Die in the West


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Day Late and a Dollar Short


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Late for Dinner _


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Guess Who's Coming to Dinner


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Who's That Knocking at My Door_


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Whos That Girl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls' Night Out


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Strangers: Prey at Night_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Stranger Than Love


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Crazy Stupid Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss Me, Stupid


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Stupid Man


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Wicker Man


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

The Girl Next Door


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Girl with a Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Fat Dragon


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Enter the Void


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Touching the void


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Touched with Fire


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Twin Peaks - Fire Walk with Me_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Walk The Line


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Line of Fire


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Insidious 
(joking that wouldn't be fair)lol 

Reign of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where Thunder Reigns


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Reign Of Fire


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Darby O'Gill and the Little People


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Missed Call


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Let the Right One In


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Two Days, One Night


----------



## Elise K (Mar 7, 2018)

Night on Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Comes at Night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Something Wicked This Way Comes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

This Is It


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's All About Love


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

My Summer of Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

White Water Summer


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Kings of Summer _


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the Name of the King 3: The Last Mission


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Love and Other Impossible Pursuits


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

All the Boys Love Mandy Lane


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Run All Night


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

All Guns Blazing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Heaven with a Gun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gun Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wrong Arm of the Law


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Law And Order


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blue World Order


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Spice World_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Touch of Spice


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Touch of Satan_


----------



## TamarStory (Apr 19, 2018)

The Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Thing You Do!


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Do the Right Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Right at Your Door


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Beyond the Door II_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Beyond the Black Rainbow


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Like Sunday, Like Rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Any Given Sunday


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Say Anything


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Anything Goes_


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

Jason Goes to Hell


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Ernest Goes to Camp


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Ernest Goes To Jail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jail In Space


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It Came from Outer Space


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Along came Polly


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Along Came a Spider


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Kiss of the Spider Woman


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Horrors of Spider Island_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Christmas Horror Story


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Return To Horror High


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Return of the Living Dead


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Dead Next Door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Man with One Red Shoe


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Looking for Comedy in the Muslim World


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Center of My World


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Underworld: Rise Of The Lycans


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Planet Are You From?


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

From Beyond


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

(too difficult? ok me again)

Beyond The Darkness


PS : I make it a bit harder on myself by only posting horror movie titles.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

City Of The Living Dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Better Off Dead...


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Better Late Than Never


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Never Say Never Again_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Here We Go Again


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Herbie Rides Again


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Herbie goes bananas


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

And So It Goes


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Friday The 13th Part 9 : Jason Goes To Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Party Bus to Hell


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Slumber Party Massacre


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Wild Texas Wind


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Wind In The Willows


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

In The Mouth Of Madness


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Below Her Mouth


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Enemy Below


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Behind Enemy Lines


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What the Waters Left Behind


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Beach Bum


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

The Diary Of Anne Frank


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Diary Of A Serial Killer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Dear Killer


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Attack Of The Killer Tomatoes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Monsters Attack


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_All About Lily Chou-Chou_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Man About Town


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

About A Boy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's a Boy Girl Thing


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Thing


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The 41-Year-Old Virgin Who Knocked Up Sarah Marshall and Felt Superbad About It


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Incredibly Strange Creatures Who Stopped Living and Became Mixed-up Zombies_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Strange But True


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

True Lies


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Lies We Tell


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

We Are Marshall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Mean Girls


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Mean Girls 2


----------



## nickleangelo (May 26, 2018)

Girls night out


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Street Wars


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Rogue One: A Star Wars Story


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Rogue


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Rogue Nation


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Fast Food Nation_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Fast Times At Ridgemont High


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

Sky High


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Sky Pilot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

That Guy: Pilot


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

He's Just Not That Into You


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

He's Way More Famous Than You


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

No Way Out


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

No Country for Old Men


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

How Old Are You?


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

How to train your dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Night Train to Lisbon


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Night of the Seagulls_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Point of No Return


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Point Break


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

On Point


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Last House on the Left


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Last Broadcast_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Death at a Broadcast


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Death Race


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Death On The Nile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Storm Over the Nile


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Over the Top_


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Top Gun


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Gun Law


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Wrong Arm of the Law


----------



## penguinbeak (Jun 5, 2017)

Million Dollar Arm


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Million Little Things


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Children Shouldn't Play with Dead Things"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Children Of The Corn


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

The Taint


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The Walk


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Walking on Sunshine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Only Sunshine


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Sunshine State


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Head of State


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

State Of Play


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Play Misty for Me_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Battle for the Planet of the Apes


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

The Good German


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Good Day to Die Hard


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

About A Boy


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Boy Who Cried B!tch_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Who We Are Now


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Horton Hears a Who!


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Guess Who's Coming To Dinner


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Dinner At Eight


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

The Hateful Eight


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_8 Heads in a Duffel Bag_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Thing with Two Heads


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

The Thing Called Love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Town Called Hell


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Drag Me to Hell


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cop in Drag


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Kindergarten Cop


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Good Cop


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Cop Land


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

Cop And A Half


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Half Past Dead


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Dead Man Walking


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Working Girl


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Tank Girl


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Enter The Dragon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enter the Warriors Gate


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Return Of The Dragon


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

How to Train Your Dragon


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Last Train To Freo


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Last Tango in Paris


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

About Last Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

10 Things I Hate About You


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Know What You Did Last Summer


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

500 Days of Summer


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

End of Days


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

This Is the End


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

This Is Where I Leave You


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_I Am a Pig: Dirty Cop, No Donut 2_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Am Legend


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

I Am Sam


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_I Spit on Your Corpse, I Piss on Your Grave
_


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Corpse Bride


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Nosferatu


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Bride of Chucky_


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Ice Pirates_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Ice Storm


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Green Ice_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Green Mile


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Miracle Mile_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Miracle on 34th Street


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Dream House


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The House on the Edge of the Park_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Edge of Madness_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Cutting Edge


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Cutting Class_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

X-Men: First Class


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_First Man_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Man in the Iron Mask


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Behind the Mask: The Rise of Leslie Vernon_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Silver Linings Playbook


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Forgotten Silver_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Silver Bullet


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Bulletproof Monk


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Riding the Bullet_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Riding in Cars with Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Boys Don't Cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't Be Afraid Of The Dark


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Dark Knight


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Knight Of The Range


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

At Close Range


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Close Your Eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Your Move


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Strange Colour of Your Body's Tears_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Tears of the Sun


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Men Behind the Sun_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

A Few Good Men


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A Few Dollars More


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Million Dollar Baby


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Three Men and a Baby


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Next Three Days


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Day It Came To Earth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Not of This Earth


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Earth Girls Are Easy


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Easy Come,Easy Go


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Dreams May Come


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

What We Do in the Shadows


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Cast a Giant Shadow


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Jack the Giant Slayer_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood: The Last Vampire


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

About Last Night


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

night of the living dead


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Don't Tell Mom the Babysitter's Dead


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Stop! Or my mom will shoot


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Shoot It Black, Shoot It Blue


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Black Panther


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Black Cat_


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Woman in Black


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Attack of the 50 foot woman


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

All Monsters Attack


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Sum of All Fears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Fear of Water


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Like Water for Chocolate


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Blood and Chocolate


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

There Will Be Blood


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Good Will Hunting


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

As Good As It Gets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

With Six You Get Eggroll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Six Degrees of Separation


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Third Degree Burn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind


----------



## EndofSummer (Apr 4, 2020)

Night of the living dead remake


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Take Me Home Tonight


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Me and You and Everyone We Know


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

War On Everyone


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In Love and War


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Love & Other Drugs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Sleeping with Other People


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Sleeping with the Enemy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Enemies, A Love Story


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_A Christmas Horror Story_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Same Time, Next Christmas


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Think I Love My Wife :eek


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

I Think We're Alone Now


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

We Own the Night


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Own Love Song


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

My Own Private Idaho


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Private School Girls


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Satan's School for Girls


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Schoolgirls in Chains_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Chain of Death


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Death Becomes Her


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

What Becomes of the Broken Hearted?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Broken Circle Breakdown


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Circle of Fear


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Primal Fear


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_In the Earth_


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

The Lord Of The Rings...


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Postman Always Rings Twice


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_In the Bedroom_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

/\ sounds interesting haha. 

Back To The Future


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Jason Goes to Hell: The Final Friday_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Freaky Friday


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Friday the 13th Part VII: The New Blood_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Blood Diamond


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Hands of Blood_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Edward Scissor Hands


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Manos: The Hands of Fate_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The Hand That Rocks The Cradle


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_I Wanna Hold Your Hand_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Hold Your Breath ( someone I used to know would tell me they always held their breath when passing cemetaries lol)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_The Strange Colour of Your Body's Tears_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

The Colour Purple


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Color Me Blood Red_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Me, Myself and Irene


----------



## DejaVuToo (10 mo ago)

Let Me In


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't Go In The House


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

_Don't Go in the Woods_


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Never Let Me Go


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Let The Right One In


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It Happened One Night


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

Night At The Museum


----------



## PennyPriddy (3 mo ago)

_Terror in the Wax Museum_


----------



## alwaysrunning (Sep 7, 2019)

House of Wax


----------



## m4m8 (12 mo ago)

The Cider House Rules


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

The Slaughter Rule


----------

